# Donna cuciniera



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

...pigliati per mugliera.
O anche "che la piasa, che la tasa, che staga a ca'"

Ancora oggi (altro che brava ragazza o bravo ragazzo) sembra che tutta la responsabilità della "riuscita" del matrimonio dipenda dalla donna.
Io sento ancora (e non da ottantenni) "non si è saputa tenere il marito".
Ovviamente la responsabilità dell'uomo, per costoro, è di saper scegliere bene la compagna.

Ma all'essere cuciniera oggi si è sostituito o aggiunto l'essere seducente e disponibile a soddisfare fantasie e a inventarle e a essere condiscendente. Ovvio che non si vorrà mica un'analfabeta incapace di far fare bella figura e senza un lavoro per cui si faccia mantenere!!

Voi gente che, magari sotto sotto, pensa così non la incrociate mai?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...pigliati per mugliera.
> O anche "che la piasa, che la tasa, che staga a ca'"
> 
> Ancora oggi (altro che brava ragazza o bravo ragazzo) sembra che tutta la responsabilità della "riuscita" del matrimonio dipenda dalla donna.
> ...


Mia madre, ma sempre rivolto alla perfetta casalinga
Cosa che ovviamente io sono ben lontana dall'essere . Lei ha sempre pensato che mio marito mi avrebbe defenestrato per questo. Dopo 26 anni incomincia ad accettare l'idea che a lui poco importi


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...pigliati per mugliera.
> O anche "che la piasa, che la tasa, che staga a ca'"
> 
> Ancora oggi (altro che brava ragazza o bravo ragazzo) sembra che tutta la responsabilità della "riuscita" del matrimonio dipenda dalla donna.
> ...


Tutti i santi giorni....mi ricordo della rabbia infinita che mi è salita quando veni sapere dalla testimone di nozze che il marito(ovviamente testimone di nozze pure lui) spiegava definiva così la nostra separazione... tutta colpa mia che avevo alzato la cresta risultando inadeguata... Adesso mi faccio 2 risate ma al epoca era diverso.. ..


----------



## Spot (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...pigliati per mugliera.
> O anche "che la piasa, che la tasa, che staga a ca'"
> 
> Ancora oggi (altro che brava ragazza o bravo ragazzo) sembra che tutta la responsabilità della "riuscita" del matrimonio dipenda dalla donna.
> ...


A pacchi. Variante per le coppie non sposate: "non si è saputa tenere un uomo".
E in alcuni casi -  rari per fortuna - qualche retaggio di questo concetto riflesso nei giovani.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Luglio 2015)

Mia madre me ne diede una variante addomesticata: "se una relazione dura nel tempo per l'80% è merito della donna", senza meglio specificare. Però devo dire che non sono totalmente in disaccordo.


----------



## Tessa (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...pigliati per mugliera.
> O anche "che la piasa, che la tasa, che staga a ca'"
> 
> Ancora oggi (altro che brava ragazza o bravo ragazzo) sembra che tutta la responsabilità della "riuscita" del matrimonio dipenda dalla donna.
> ...


E' un espressione che mi fa venire i brividi. 
Nelle ultime accezioni l'ho sentita riferita a donne che non sono state abbastanza accondiscendenti, sorridenti e disponibili a letto con mariti che si facevano bellamente i cazzi loro. Quindi sono state mollate per un'altra molto piu' devota. Logico no?


----------



## Tessa (11 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mia madre me ne diede una variante addomesticata: "se una relazione dura nel tempo per l'80% è merito della donna", senza meglio specificare. Però devo dire che non sono totalmente in disaccordo.


E' merito della donna che sa laciare il guinzaglio lungo al povero cagnolino che deve andare a marcare il territorio pisciando in giro. 
Questo si intende. 
E' una concezione piuttosto retrograda.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

Diciamo tutti che è una mentalità superata ma siamo proprio certi che non lo riproponiamo anche noi in altre forme?
Qui ho letto che il sesso è importante nella coppia ma poi nel corso della situazione viene fuori che se lei non ha voglia può sempre fare sesso orale o cose simili. Allora il sesso di coppia è quello che fa contento lui?
E non ci si aspetta ancora che siano le donne a garantisce il funzionamento quotidiano della famiglia e si ammirano gli uomini che condividono gli impegni di famiglia (li si chiama magari collaborativi o si dice che aiutano) e non si ammirano le donne?
Dico che ho letto qui ma altrove è scontato che siano responsabilità femminili?


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo tutti che è una mentalità superata ma siamo proprio certi che non lo riproponiamo anche noi in altre forme?
> Qui ho letto che il sesso è importante nella coppia ma poi nel corso della situazione viene fuori che se lei non ha voglia può sempre fare sesso orale o cose simili. Allora il sesso di coppia è quello che fa contento lui?
> E non ci si aspetta ancora che siano le donne a garantisce il funzionamento quotidiano della famiglia e si ammirano gli uomini che condividono gli impegni di famiglia (li si chiama magari collaborativi o si dice che aiutano) e non si ammirano le donne?
> Dico che ho letto qui ma altrove è scontato che siano responsabilità femminili?


Io quelloche ho notato è che se lui torna stanco dal lavoro e non si occupa dei bimbi viene giustificato dalla maggioranza.. . Se invece lo fa
viene lodato. Se non vuole fare sesso e lei si "è  un momento"... Se lava i piatti è un bravissimo marito.. .Viceversa le stesse cose fatte da una donna la definiscono una moglie distratta, una amante inadeguata, una madre non attenta...Ma mai lodata nemmeno se le fa! È come se una donna appena si sposa, debba comportarsi da robottino mettendo da parte
se stessa pur di essere una brava moglie e madre... e non si permettesse di lamentarsi perché è  pure ingrata visto che
si è trovata un uomo che lavora...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo tutti che è una mentalità superata ma siamo proprio certi che non lo riproponiamo anche noi in altre forme?
> Qui ho letto che il sesso è importante nella coppia ma poi nel corso della situazione viene fuori che se lei non ha voglia può sempre fare sesso orale o cose simili. Allora il sesso di coppia è quello che fa contento lui?
> E non ci si aspetta ancora che siano le donne a garantisce il funzionamento quotidiano della famiglia e si ammirano gli uomini che condividono gli impegni di famiglia (li si chiama magari collaborativi o si dice che aiutano) e non si ammirano le donne?
> Dico che ho letto qui ma altrove è scontato che siano responsabilità femminili?


Vero spesso lo abbiamo letto anche qui. A me dicono che sono fortunata ad avere un uomo che mi aiuta e un discorso come questo ripropone appunto la donna come unica responsabile della casa. 
Per quel che riguarda il sesso non era una non voglia ma una impossibilità a farlo e a quel punto diventa un piacere soddisfare l'altro. Ma non vale solo per le donne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo tutti che è una mentalità superata ma siamo proprio certi che non lo riproponiamo anche noi in altre forme?
> Qui ho letto che il sesso è importante nella coppia ma poi nel corso della situazione viene fuori che se lei non ha voglia può sempre fare sesso orale o cose simili. Allora il sesso di coppia è quello che fa contento lui?
> E non ci si aspetta ancora che siano le donne a garantisce il funzionamento quotidiano della famiglia e si ammirano gli uomini che condividono gli impegni di famiglia (li si chiama magari collaborativi o si dice che aiutano) e non si ammirano le donne?
> Dico che ho letto qui ma altrove è scontato che siano responsabilità femminili?



Ho conosciuto una donna che si è vantata per anni di non aver mai fatto uscire il marito da casa senza avergli almeno praticato sesso orale. Lui poi l'ha lasciata per la segretaria. Non so chi delle due cucinasse meglio. Io credo che comunque il pensiero di trattenere a se una persona con una qualsiasi tattica sia profondamente sbagliato. Oltre che stupido. Una persona non dovrebbe essere né un cane da addestrare né un padrone da compiacere. Il rapporto in questi termini sarà sempre sbilanciato e insincero.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2015)

Per me è proprio sbagliato volere tenere, meritarsi qualcuno.
Da questo punto di vista apprezzo Bender che vuole essere accettato così com'è.


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è proprio sbagliato volere tenere, meritarsi qualcuno.
> Da questo punto di vista apprezzo Bender che vuole essere accettato così com'è.


:up:


----------



## Ghostly (13 Luglio 2015)

La compagna ideale deve saper cucinare, mantenere la casa in ordine, pulita e igienizzata e a letto avere il giusto grado di intraprendenza.





Esattamente quel che aspetto da me stesso per me medesimo 
(tranne per quel che si fa in due ovviamente)


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è proprio sbagliato volere tenere, meritarsi qualcuno.
> *Da questo punto di vista apprezzo Bender che vuole essere accettato così com'è*.


Pure io, a patto che voglia esserlo con questa:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...pigliati per mugliera.
> O anche "che la piasa, che la tasa, che staga a ca'"
> 
> Ancora oggi (altro che brava ragazza o bravo ragazzo) sembra che tutta la responsabilità della "riuscita" del matrimonio dipenda dalla donna.
> ...



Il passato e frasi di un certo tipo risuonano ancora nell'aria. 

Oggi come ieri secondo il mio parere dovrebbe valere sempre la solita cosa, la conoscenza della coppia di fidanzati prima di convolare a nozze. Il cucinare, stirare, saper avvitare una lampadina, crescere un bambino, e soprattutto volerlo, di certo non sono priorità dell'analfabeta che tra una virgola sbagliata una fetta di carne bruciata e un buongiorno detto con troppo dialetto del luogo potrebbero minare l'unione di coppia. Ah, e non scordiamoci la presentazione del piatto, che è fondamentale per la riuscita di una convivenza eterna. Ah, se è senza lavoro di certo la bistecca viene sostituita da qualche pomodoro.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una donna che si è vantata per anni di non aver mai fatto uscire il marito da casa senza avergli almeno praticato sesso orale. Lui poi l'ha lasciata per la segretaria. Non so chi delle due cucinasse meglio. Io credo che comunque il pensiero di trattenere a se una persona con una qualsiasi tattica sia profondamente sbagliato. Oltre che stupido. Una persona non dovrebbe essere né un cane da addestrare né un padrone da compiacere. Il rapporto in questi termini sarà sempre sbilanciato e insincero.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è proprio sbagliato volere tenere, meritarsi qualcuno.
> Da questo punto di vista apprezzo Bender che vuole essere accettato così com'è.


Quoto entrambe


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

sono frasi ancora molto attuali, anche tra noi 30enni che sperimentiamo convivenze o decidiamo di sposarci.

mai però ho sentito il contrario. ad esempio il mio ex compagno non era in grado nemmeno di farsi la lavatrice e lasciava i panni sporchi in giro per casa, i fidanzati delle mie amiche idem, eterna lotta per farli sparecchiare, farsi aiutare a lavare i piatti, fare il bucato, perchè "sono cose da donne", e loro poverini, non ci arrivano.

anzi, se uno è capace, pretende anche i complimenti.

se un ragazzo a 30..quasi 40 anni non è in grado di cucinarsi da solo nemmeno una fettina è normale, se una ragazza non cucina o non è abilissima nelle faccende domestiche, il dramma biblico.


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono frasi ancora molto attuali, anche tra noi 30enni che sperimentiamo convivenze o decidiamo di sposarci.
> 
> *mai però ho sentito il contrario. ad esempio il mio ex compagno non era in grado nemmeno di farsi la lavatrice e lasciava i panni sporchi in giro per casa, i fidanzati delle mie amiche idem, eterna lotta per farli sparecchiare, farsi aiutare a lavare i piatti, fare il bucato, perchè "sono cose da donne", e loro poverini, non ci arrivano.*
> 
> ...


Bisogna trovarsi degli studenti fuori sede...vedi come sono svegli, vedi come ti fanno da mangiare, vedi come ti fanno le lavatrici...
Io vengo redarguita pesantemente se lascio una bottiglia fuori posto e/o un bicchiere sul tavolo...:unhappy::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (13 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bisogna trovarsi degli studenti fuori sede...vedi come sono svegli, vedi come ti fanno da mangiare, vedi come ti fanno le lavatrici...
> Io vengo redarguita pesantemente se lascio una bottiglia fuori posto e/o un bicchiere sul tavolo...:unhappy::rotfl:


i miei amici maschi fuori sede sono tutti un disastro. hanno vissuto stile Trainspotting per anni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi si sono fidanzati quindi hanno rimesso tutto nelle mani delle compagne...

ma il trend è quello, il mio amico siculo fuori sede ora convive, quando lava lui i piatti te lo dice inorgoglito!!


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> i miei amici maschi fuori sede sono tutti un disastro. hanno vissuto stile Trainspotting per anni :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi si sono fidanzati quindi hanno rimesso tutto nelle mani delle compagne...
> 
> ma il trend è quello, il mio amico siculo fuori sede ora convive, quando lava lui i piatti te lo dice inorgoglito!!


Allora sto con una mosca bianca...
Oddio, la casa in cui stava da studente era il delirio totale, l'ultimo periodo aveva abbandonato il letto per il pavimento (e toccava il pavimento pure a me...) ma sul fatto di lavatrici e cucinamenti vari non ha mai avuto problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> *La compagna ideale deve saper cucinare, mantenere la casa in ordine*, pulita e igienizzata e a letto avere il giusto grado di intraprendenza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono tagliata fuori:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ghostly (13 Luglio 2015)

Una volta sono stato con una talmente incapace che buttava gli spaghetti in acqua fredda e accendeva il fuoco. Pero era sempre aggiornata su oroscopi e altre attività da mentecatti sul genere. Era cosi ben educata che non aspettava nemmeno che finissi il pasto (si sa che matematicamente chi prepara finisce di mangiare per ultimo) per accendersi la sigaretta, affumicando me e l'insalata 

L'ultima volta, semplicemente lanciai l insalatiera piena e condita nel bel mezzo della cucina. Lei ovviamente e in maniera funzionale condannó il mio gesto per farmi passare dalla parte del torto.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Una volta sono stato con una talmente incapace che buttava gli spaghetti in acqua fredda e accendeva il fuoco. Pero era sempre aggiornata su oroscopi e altre attività da mentecatti sul genere. Era cosi ben educata che non aspettava nemmeno che finissi il pasto (si sa che matematicamente chi prepara finisce di mangiare per ultimo) per accendersi la sigaretta, affumicando me e l'insalata
> 
> L'ultima volta, semplicemente lanciai l insalatiera piena e condita nel bel mezzo della cucina. Lei ovviamente e in maniera funzionale condannó il mio gesto per farmi passare dalla parte del torto.


Ci sono anche delle sane vie di mezzo 
Io arrivo alla pasta al pomodoro, bistecca, uova....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Luglio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Una volta sono stato con una talmente incapace che *buttava gli spaghetti in acqua fredda e accendeva il fuoco.* Pero era sempre aggiornata su oroscopi e altre attività da mentecatti sul genere. Era cosi ben educata che non aspettava nemmeno che finissi il pasto (si sa che matematicamente chi prepara finisce di mangiare per ultimo) per accendersi la sigaretta, affumicando me e l'insalata
> 
> L'ultima volta, semplicemente lanciai l insalatiera piena e condita nel bel mezzo della cucina. Lei ovviamente e in maniera funzionale condannó il mio gesto per farmi passare dalla parte del torto.


era inglese?


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono anche delle sane vie di mezzo
> Io arrivo alla pasta al pomodoro, bistecca, uova....


E ti pare poco? Gia saper  fare una bella bistecca succosa è un traguardo...


----------



## Daniele34 (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...pigliati per mugliera.
> O anche "che la piasa, che la tasa, che staga a ca'"
> 
> Ancora oggi (altro che brava ragazza o bravo ragazzo) sembra che tutta la responsabilità della "riuscita" del matrimonio dipenda dalla donna.
> ...


La bellezza dopo tempo stanca e ci si abbitua... la buona cucina NON STANCA MAI!


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Una volta sono stato con una talmente incapace che buttava gli spaghetti in acqua fredda e accendeva il fuoco. Pero era sempre aggiornata su oroscopi e altre attività da mentecatti sul genere. Era cosi ben educata che non aspettava nemmeno che finissi il pasto (si sa che matematicamente chi prepara finisce di mangiare per ultimo) per accendersi la sigaretta, affumicando me e l'insalata
> 
> L'ultima volta, semplicemente lanciai l insalatiera piena e condita nel bel mezzo della cucina. Lei ovviamente e in maniera funzionale condannó il mio gesto per farmi passare dalla parte del torto.


Ohi Gesù.. ..


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Non pensate che alcune persone che avete letto qui abbiano agito di fronte al tradimento facendosi carico di fare le cose giuste perché facevano parte del loro compito femminile di essere capaci di tenersi un uomo?
Cuciniamo solo perché qualcuno lo deve fare o per essere brave a fare contenti tutti? È un esempio perché io lo facevo.


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non pensate che alcune persone che avete letto qui abbiano agito di fronte al tradimento facendosi carico di fare le cose giuste perché facevano parte del loro compito femminile di essere capaci di tenersi un uomo?
> Cuciniamo solo perché qualcuno lo deve fare o per essere brave a fare contenti tutti? È un esempio perché io lo facevo.


Io lo facevo più  per essere brava e far contenti tutti.. . e mi deludevo quando vedevo che non venivo apprezzata come se non stessi facendo altro che il mio compito assegnatomi dalla natura...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io lo facevo più  per essere brava e far contenti tutti.. . e mi deludevo quando vedevo che non venivo apprezzata come se non stessi facendo altro che il mio compito assegnatomi dalla natura...


È terribile.

Bisogna stare attente.


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non pensate che alcune persone che avete letto qui abbiano agito di fronte al tradimento facendosi carico di fare le cose giuste perché facevano parte del loro compito femminile di essere capaci di tenersi un uomo?
> Cuciniamo solo perché qualcuno lo deve fare o per essere brave a fare contenti tutti? È un esempio perché io lo facevo.


Quando stavo con il mio ex compagno mi sentivo sempre che dovevo "meritare" il suo amore. Sbaglio mio ovviamente.
Adoro cucinare e mi piaceva tantissimo farlo per lui, ma era diventato anche un "obbligo" per non deludere mai le aspettative, ovvero mi adoperavo ai fornelli anche quando tornavo stanchissima dal lavoro o persino dai turni in ospedale quando assistevo un familiare.

Quindi da estremo piacere era diventato dovere.

Ora non lo faccio più


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2015)

Mai cucinato e non mi sono mai sentita in colpa. Leggendovi realizzo che qualche problemino devo averlo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai cucinato e non mi sono mai sentita in colpa. Leggendovi realizzo che qualche problemino devo averlo.


Ma una cucina, un'altra lava i vetri, un'altra fa l'intellettuale. Il nodo è sentirsi responsabile delle felicità altrui facendo delle cose che irrazionalmente dovrebbero dimostrare che siamo meritevoli.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non pensate che alcune persone che avete letto qui abbiano agito di fronte al tradimento facendosi carico di fare le cose giuste perché facevano parte del loro compito femminile di essere capaci di tenersi un uomo?
> Cuciniamo solo perché qualcuno lo deve fare o per essere brave a fare contenti tutti? È un esempio perché io lo facevo.




L'idea del "doversi tenere un uomo" mi fa ribollire il sangue nelle vene. Eppure mi rendo conto di essermi spesso mossa in questa direzione e sporadicamente di farlo ancora, nonostante tutto, come lo strascico di un'idea che non senti tua, ma che ti sfiora lasciandoti qualche scintilla. 

Adoperarsi strategicamente affinchè il proprio uomo sia quasi "costretto"  a rimanere è da illuse e dà la misura di quanta poca importanza si dia a se stesse, di quanta paura si abbia di rimanere sole, di quanto vuoto c'è da riempire con le adulazioni altrui. Per un buon piatto? Perchè si è cucinato bene? Per carità. Che razza di gratificazione è? Che poi i gusti sono talmente diversi da persona a persona che ciò che è magnifico per uno magari è uno schifo per qualcun altro..

(non ho letto la discussione, ma solo gli ultimi post)


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È terribile.
> 
> Bisogna stare attente.


Eh... ma è ancora più terribile quando, dopo il tradimento e la rabbia iniziale, dopo che consideri chiarimento e riconciliazione le discussioni con lui perché hai deciso di riprovare, ricadi nello stesso meccanismo pensando di fare la tua di parte... e invece no! È sempre voglia di tenertelo, di soddisfarlo, di sentirti dire "ma come ho potuto tradirti, a te che sei cosi speciale"...E li è peggio perché, mentre prima l'ombra del tradimento non c'era e ti pareva normale il sorriso  della massaia felice, dopo l'ombra del tradimento c'è e ti guardi la padella a tratti con il dubbio se farci le patatine fritte che tanto adora o se buttargliela in testa... E contemporaneamente ti chiedi fino a che livello è salito il tuo grado di idioziaE facile ricascare nei stessi meccanismi di prima se ti lasci andare nel ruolo della brava mogliettina tuttofare.. ..


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh... ma è ancora più terribile quando, dopo il tradimento e la rabbia iniziale, dopo che consideri chiarimento e riconciliazione le discussioni con lui perché hai deciso di riprovare, ricadi nello stesso meccanismo pensando di fare la tua di parte... e invece no! È sempre voglia di tenertelo, di soddisfarlo, di sentirti dire "ma come ho potuto tradirti, a te che sei cosi speciale"...E li è peggio perché, mentre prima l'ombra del tradimento non c'era e ti pareva normale il sorriso  della massaia felice, dopo l'ombra del tradimento c'è e ti guardi la padella a tratti con il dubbio se farci le patatine fritte che tanto adora o se buttargliela in testa... E contemporaneamente ti chiedi fino a che livello è salito il tuo grado di idioziaE facile ricascare nei stessi meccanismi di prima se ti lasci andare nel ruolo della brava mogliettina tuttofare.. ..




50 sfumature di verde :up:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh... ma è ancora più terribile quando, dopo il tradimento e la rabbia iniziale, dopo che consideri chiarimento e riconciliazione le discussioni con lui perché hai deciso di riprovare, ricadi nello stesso meccanismo pensando di fare la tua di parte... e invece no! È sempre voglia di tenertelo, di soddisfarlo, di sentirti dire "ma come ho potuto tradirti, a te che sei cosi speciale"...E li è peggio perché, mentre prima l'ombra del tradimento non c'era e ti pareva normale il sorriso  della massaia felice, dopo l'ombra del tradimento c'è e ti guardi la padella a tratti con il dubbio se farci le patatine fritte che tanto adora o se buttargliela in testa... E contemporaneamente ti chiedi fino a che livello è salito il tuo grado di idioziaE facile ricascare nei stessi meccanismi di prima se ti lasci andare nel ruolo della brava mogliettina tuttofare.. ..


Ricordo una collega giovane che non accettava di lasciare solo il marito per un paio d'ore e raccontava di cenette romantiche a lume di candela dove lei serviva piatti sempre diversi.
Naturalmente non si faceva vedere struccata.
Ed era bellissima.


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordo una collega giovane che non accettava di lasciare solo il marito per un paio d'ore e raccontava di cenette romantiche a lume di candela dove lei serviva piatti sempre diversi.
> Naturalmente non si faceva vedere struccata.
> Ed era bellissima.


Ehmmm... non ho capito...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma una cucina, un'altra lava i vetri, un'altra fa l'intellettuale. Il nodo è sentirsi responsabile delle felicità altrui facendo delle cose che irrazionalmente dovrebbero dimostrare che siamo meritevoli.


Non mi ci ritrovo ma giuro che ci penso.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ehmmm... non ho capito...


Era impegnata a essere la moglie perfetta stile Pleasentville.
Chi non l'ha visto lo veda.
Rifiutava una cena tra colleghe per stare sempre con lui.


----------



## Eratò (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era impegnata a essere la moglie perfetta stile Pleasentville.
> Chi non l'ha visto lo veda.
> Rifiutava una cena tra colleghe per stare sempre con lui.


Ed è stata tradita lo stesso scommetto.. . Ecco perché spesso penso che il tradimento non abbia una logica, il tradito per quanto possa provare a capirne i motivi non riesce ad arrivarci e a volte neanche il traditore lo sa spiegare e ripiega sulle solite spiegazioni banali di cui spesso scherziamo... Forse la tua amica si era dimenticata  della sua individualità e fu fagocitata troppo dalla coppia e dal ruolo di mogliettina perfetta?


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Ma non è che non abbia una logica. Solo che le doti culinarie non hanno nulla a che fare con queste logiche.
Essere una brava donna di casa non ha nulla a che vedere con la fedeltà dell'uomo, ma proprio nulla.

Alla fine della fiera un uomo mica ti sposa perché gli serve una cameriera.. Ne avrebbe assunta una, che forse gli costava pure meno in tanti casi.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non è che non abbia una logica. Solo che le doti culinarie non hanno nulla a che fare con queste logiche.
> Essere una brava donna di casa non ha nulla a che vedere con la fedeltà dell'uomo, ma proprio nulla.
> 
> Alla fine della fiera un uomo mica ti sposa perché gli serve una cameriera.. Ne avrebbe assunta una, che forse gli costava pure meno in tanti casi.


Non mi riferivo solo alle doti culinarie rispondendo al post di Brunetta....


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non è che non abbia una logica. Solo che le doti culinarie non hanno nulla a che fare con queste logiche.
> Essere una brava donna di casa non ha nulla a che vedere con la fedeltà dell'uomo, ma proprio nulla.
> 
> *Alla fine della fiera un uomo mica ti sposa perché gli serve una cameriera.. *Ne avrebbe assunta una, che forse gli costava pure meno in tanti casi.


Ma oddio...in tanti casi io non ne sarei così sicura...:unhappy:
Anche recentemente io ne ho sentiti che dicono cose tipo "devi farmi questo da mangiare perchè quando arrivo sono stanco e affamato" ma proprio con la pretesa di stare al ristorante. 
L'apice è stato "quando pulisci i cessi cerca di farlo con un sorriso perchè tu devi essere felice di fare le pulizie e cucinare per me e non voglio vedere musi lunghi".
Madonna mia.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma oddio...in tanti casi io non ne sarei così sicura...:unhappy:
> Anche recentemente io ne ho sentiti che dicono cose tipo "devi farmi questo da mangiare perchè quando arrivo sono stanco e affamato" ma proprio con la pretesa di stare al ristorante.
> L'apice è stato "quando pulisci i cessi cerca di farlo con un sorriso perchè tu devi essere felice di fare le pulizie e cucinare per me e non voglio vedere musi lunghi".
> Madonna mia.


Il mio ex... Tale quale!


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il mio ex... Tale quale!


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Eh.... ecchetelodicoafare


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

secondo me le cose si fanno perchè "devono" essere fatte (a meno che non si scelga di vivere in una rudera)
poi secondo me il ragionamento è molto semplice: basta immaginare di vivere da soli, ed è evidente che in questo caso si fa quello che si farebbe per sè
il fatto che in casa ci sia un'altra persona aggiunge solo una parte di lavoro, poichè ovviamente c'è sempre la parte "personale" che va fatta, quindi trovo che abbia poco senso proiettare sugli altri eventuali aspettative che avrebbero su di noi
in casa faccio tutto io a parte qualche spesa alimentare, mi trovo bene, se non ho voglia/tempo non faccio nulla, e comunque faccio più fatica a tenere in ordine le carte che tutto il resto, quello sì che è pesante:unhappy:


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me le cose si fanno perchè "devono" essere fatte (a meno che non si scelga di vivere in una rudera)
> poi secondo me il ragionamento è molto semplice: basta immaginare di vivere da soli, ed è evidente che in questo caso si fa quello che si farebbe per sè
> il fatto che in casa ci sia un'altra persona aggiunge solo una parte di lavoro, poichè ovviamente c'è sempre la parte "personale" che va fatta, quindi trovo che abbia poco senso proiettare sugli altri eventuali aspettative che avrebbero su di noi
> in casa faccio tutto io a parte qualche spesa alimentare, mi trovo bene, se non ho voglia/tempo non faccio nulla, e comunque faccio più fatica a tenere in ordine le carte che tutto il resto, quello sì che è pesante:unhappy:


la penso come free.
faccio molte cose per le persone intorno a me, sia perché appunto devono essere fatte, sia perché mi fa piacere sentirmi utile per gli altri.
se poi non mi va non le faccio.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma oddio...in tanti casi io non ne sarei così sicura...:unhappy:
> Anche recentemente io ne ho sentiti che dicono cose tipo "devi farmi questo da mangiare perchè quando arrivo sono stanco e affamato" ma proprio con la pretesa di stare al ristorante.
> L'apice è stato "quando pulisci i cessi cerca di farlo con un sorriso perchè tu devi essere felice di fare le pulizie e cucinare per me e non voglio vedere musi lunghi".
> Madonna mia.


Ma su dai.. Ma chi frequenti???
Ma gente così infima manco sui film di terz'ordine li trovi su...
Io parlo di essere umani senzienti.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma su dai.. Ma chi frequenti???
> Ma gente così infima manco sui film di terz'ordine li trovi su...
> Io parlo di essere umani senzienti.


Ma non sto scherzando...ci sono ancora uomini che ragionano in questo modo.
Giusto per completezza non sto parlando di gente ignorante nel senso vero del termine, parlo di professionisti affermati.
Come vedi Eratò era nelle medesima condizione.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non sto scherzando...ci sono ancora uomini che ragionano in questo modo.
> Giusto per completezza non sto parlando di gente ignorante nel senso vero del termine, parlo di professionisti affermati.
> Come vedi Eratò era nelle medesima condizione.


Ma che professionisti dai.. posso, a stento, immaginare qualche bifolco con la quinta elementare cresciuto in qualche campagna sperduta e allevato da dei gorilla della montagna.
Uno con un QI nella media e un educazione da, diciamo, almeno maturità, non può dire di pulire i cessi col sorriso.
Anche perché praticamente qualunque donna conosca gli farebbe saltare immediatamente tutti i denti davanti con una sprangata.
Dai, non ci credo. Te lo sei inventato.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma che professionisti dai.. posso, a stento, immaginare qualche bifolco con la quinta elementare cresciuto in qualche campagna sperduta e allevato da dei gorilla della montagna.
> Uno con un QI nella media e un educazione da, diciamo, almeno maturità, non può dire di pulire i cessi col sorriso.
> Anche perché praticamente qualunque donna conosca gli farebbe saltare immediatamente tutti i denti davanti con una sprangata.
> Dai, non ci credo. Te lo sei inventato.


Non semplificare condizioni che non conosci solo perché non le hai vissute di persona...


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma che professionisti dai.. posso, a stento, immaginare qualche bifolco con la quinta elementare cresciuto in qualche campagna sperduta e allevato da dei gorilla della montagna.
> Uno con un QI nella media e un educazione da, diciamo, almeno maturità, non può dire di pulire i cessi col sorriso.
> Anche perché praticamente qualunque donna conosca gli farebbe saltare immediatamente tutti i denti davanti con una sprangata.
> Dai, non ci credo. Te lo sei inventato.


No, non ho inventato e ti posso assicurare che sto parlando di persone con lauree e abilitazioni e un lavoro avviatissimo. 
Quindi ti assicuro che certe persone esistono e hanno la pretesa di avere una donna "cameriera".
Ci sono donne che si sottomettono in nome di un amore che pensano di poter conquistare seguendo certe direttive e ci sono donne che tentano in tutti i modi di non calare la testa.
Te la rigiro io la domanda: che donne frequenti tu!? che sono tutte forti e tutte indipendenti e tutte autonome!? Ciò non significa che una donna che si trova a frequentare un uomo simile sia una poveretta, semplicemente ci si trova in queste situazioni, spesso senza nemmeno rendersene conto.
Inizi una frequentazione, poi il rapporto diventa più serio, poi si decide di convivere e lì escono le magagne...


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non sto scherzando...ci sono ancora uomini che ragionano in questo modo.
> Giusto per completezza non sto parlando di gente ignorante nel senso vero del termine, parlo di professionisti affermati.
> Come vedi Eratò era nelle medesima condizione.


se ci sono uomini che ragionano in quel modo, è un ragionamento che tende ad umiliare di proposito, e che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'accudire una casa etc.
secondo me ci sono uomini che non fanno caso al fatto che il bagno sia sempre pulito, lo danno per scontato, questo sì, ma è tutto un altro discorso


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non ho inventato e ti posso assicurare che sto parlando di persone con lauree e abilitazioni e un lavoro avviatissimo.
> Quindi ti assicuro che certe persone esistono e hanno la pretesa di avere una donna "cameriera".
> Ci sono donne che si sottomettono in nome di un amore che pensano di poter conquistare seguendo certe direttive e ci sono donne che tentano in tutti i modi di non calare la testa.
> Te la rigiro io la domanda: *che donne frequenti tu!? che sono tutte forti e tutte indipendenti e tutte autonome!?* Ciò non significa che una donna che si trova a frequentare un uomo simile sia una poveretta, semplicemente ci si trova in queste situazioni, spesso senza nemmeno rendersene conto.
> Inizi una frequentazione, poi il rapporto diventa più serio, poi si decide di convivere e lì escono le magagne...



scusa ma una donna che vive da sola non pulisce e non cucina etc.? altrimenti non è indipendente etc.?:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> se ci sono uomini che ragionano in quel modo, è un ragionamento che tende ad umiliare di proposito, e che non ha nulla a che vedere con l'accudire una casa etc.
> secondo me ci sono uomini che non fanno caso al fatto che il bagno sia sempre pulito, lo danno per scontato, questo sì, ma è tutto un altro discorso


Sicuramente...non dico il contrario...


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma una donna che vive da sola non pulisce e non cucina etc.? altrimenti non è indipendente etc.?:singleeye:


Io per es quando vivo da sola non cucino.
mai
pulire e il resto si


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuramente...non dico il contrario...


ma allora se l'intento è umiliare attaccandosi a normali pulizie etc., c'è dietro tutto un discorso di coppia che non c'entra nulla con le pulizie etc., o sbaglio?


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma una donna che vive da sola non pulisce e non cucina etc.? altrimenti non è indipendente etc.?:singleeye:


Non ci capiamo.
E' ovvio che una donna che vive da sola fa tutto ciò che deve fare, così come un uomo che vive da solo.
Il mio moroso è uscito di casa a 20 anni e ha sempre fatto tutto lui, quindi figuriamoci.
Il discorso è: viviamo insieme? Ognuno fa il suo? Bene.
Che un uomo ti venga a dire "fai il tuo dovere e vedi di pulire i cessi col sorriso" è una cosa abbastanza rognosa.
Per due motivi:
1) perchè il cesso lo pulisco per forza, mi pare ovvio, a meno che appunto non viva sotto un ponte.
2) perchè tu non mi puoi venire a dire che io devo trovare per forza felicità nel pulire il cesso PER TE e DEVO farlo col sorriso perchè TU non vuoi vedere musi lunghi. E magari se ti dico "ma puliscitelo tu col sorriso" mi mangi la faccia...


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io per es quando vivo da sola non cucino.
> mai
> pulire e il resto si



e che fai, mangi fuori? o compri piatti già pronti? comunque sia sempre ti nutri


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e che fai, mangi fuori? o compri piatti già pronti? comunque sia sempre ti nutri


no o compro schifezze o non mangio proprio...e' raro che mangio fuori


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo.
> E' ovvio che una donna che vive da sola fa tutto ciò che deve fare, così come un uomo che vive da solo.
> Il mio moroso è uscito di casa a 20 anni e ha sempre fatto tutto lui, quindi figuriamoci.
> Il discorso è: viviamo insieme? Ognuno fa il suo? Bene.
> ...


ma questo tizio lo diceva agli altri, nel senso che raccontava questo menage domestico?
:unhappy:
o lo faceva lei?


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Io per es quando vivo da sola non cucino.
> mai
> pulire e il resto si


io pure, cucino molto poco. ceno solitamente con insalatone o qualche schifezza  davanti a qualche serie tv..
quando convivevo cucinavo sempre.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma questo tizio lo diceva agli altri, nel senso che raccontava questo menage domestico?
> :unhappy:
> o lo faceva lei?


E' stato detto a me da lei, figurati se lui lo dice davanti agli altri...


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo.
> E' ovvio che una donna che vive da sola fa tutto ciò che deve fare, così come un uomo che vive da solo.
> Il mio moroso è uscito di casa a 20 anni e ha sempre fatto tutto lui, quindi figuriamoci.
> Il discorso è: viviamo insieme? Ognuno fa il suo? Bene.
> ...


come dicevo prima, in questi casi secondo me non c'entrano le pulizie etc.
sono casi che paragono alle umiliazioni in generale, o quantomeno al desiderio di far sentire il partner inadeguato, inferiore, inadatto...


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non semplificare condizioni che non conosci solo perché non le hai vissute di persona...


veramente anche a me sembra molto difficile da immaginare.
o meglio, immagino una situazione di degrado generale alle spalle.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io pure, cucino molto poco. ceno solitamente con insalatone o qualche schifezza  davanti a qualche serie tv..
> quando convivevo cucinavo sempre.


idem su tutto a parte che aborro la roba verde:carneval:


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' stato detto a me da lei, *figurati se lui lo dice davanti agli altri*...


beh, poteva pure essere, a quel punto.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> veramente anche a me sembra molto difficile da immaginare.
> o meglio, immagino una situazione di degrado generale alle spalle.


Viene difficile anche a me eh, ma sono cose che esistono e non in situazioni di degrado...assolutamente...


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> idem su tutto a parte che aborro la roba verde:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: giusto perchè fa 40 gradi, sennò sarei capace di cenare con pane e maionese  davanti alla tv


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Viene difficile anche a me eh, ma sono cose che esistono e *non in situazioni di degrado.*..assolutamente...


ma come, no? dai!
il rispetto reciproco è l'abc di qualsiasi convivenza, figuriamoci in caso di coppia


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Ragazze io facevo un discorso più sottile e mi riferivo a basti che ci mettiamo da sole un po' per amore un po' perché abbiamo introiettato che dobbiamo essere brave bambine per fare contento Lui, per meritarci l'amore.
E allora si cucina non per nutrirsi o per piacere, ma per fare piacere a lui.
Così come la mia giovane collega che creava ogni giorno un'atmosfera da rivista da arredamento e lei era sempre perfetta, proprio senza un capello o un pelo fuori posto.
Non sono a conoscenza se poi sia stata tradita o no, ma la questione non era questa ma quella che lei si obbligava da sola a seguire un ideale che si era autocostruito.
E questo si può fare cucinando pranzetti raffinati, mettendo tende spumeggianti o facendo sesso da pornostar pure quando hai il mal di testa o la candida.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non semplificare condizioni che non conosci solo perché non le hai vissute di persona...


Ma non semplifico niente, semplicemente non conosco una persona che sia una così.
E per fare un discorso del genere converrai con me che non devi brillare ne per intelligenza, empatia o cultura..


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma come, no? dai!
> il rispetto reciproco è l'abc di qualsiasi convivenza, figuriamoci in caso di coppia


Va bene...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non semplifico niente, semplicemente non conosco una persona che sia una così.
> E per fare un discorso del genere converrai con me che non devi brillare ne per intelligenza, empatia o cultura..


Con tutto l'affetto ma tu fai richieste a tua moglie che sono oltre quello, che è già tanto, che si impone di fare.

Pretendere il cessò pulito con il sorriso o il sesso passionale credi che sia diverso? È sempre aspettarsi che l'altra corrisponda ai nostri bisogni e desideri.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazze io facevo un discorso più sottile e mi riferivo a basti che ci mettiamo da sole un po' per amore un po' perché abbiamo introiettato che dobbiamo essere brave bambine per fare contento Lui, per meritarci l'amore.
> E allora si cucina non per nutrirsi o per piacere,* ma per fare piacere a lui.*
> Così come la mia giovane collega che creava ogni giorno un'atmosfera da rivista da arredamento e lei era sempre perfetta, proprio senza un capello o un pelo fuori posto.
> Non sono a conoscenza se poi sia stata tradita o no, ma la questione non era questa ma quella che lei si obbligava da sola a seguire un ideale che si era autocostruito.
> E questo si può fare cucinando pranzetti raffinati, mettendo tende spumeggianti o facendo sesso da pornostar pure quando hai il mal di testa o la candida.


anche, ma perchè è un piacere fare un piacere
secondo me non si tratta di credere di meritarsi di essere amate, ma molto semplicemente di fare cose, o anche di fare cose in più, perchè appunto è un piacere che dà benessere generale alla coppia


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Te la rigiro io la domanda: che donne frequenti tu!? che sono tutte forti e tutte indipendenti e tutte autonome!? Ciò non significa che una donna che si trova a frequentare un uomo simile sia una poveretta, semplicemente ci si trova in queste situazioni, spesso senza nemmeno rendersene conto.
> Inizi una frequentazione, poi il rapporto diventa più serio, poi si decide di convivere e lì escono le magagne...


Con tutta la buona volontà non riesco a immaginarmi nessuna delle donne che conosco che di fronte a una affermazione del genere non reagirebbero. Male.
Perfino mia moglie che è condiscendentissima non arriverebbe a tanto.
Quelle che conosco io, per la maggior parte, che puliscano i cessi è già una gran roba. Spesso il cesso lo pulisce 50-50 col marito. Quando va bene, altrimenti PRETENDONO la donna delle pulizie.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Con tutta la buona volontà non riesco a immaginarmi nessuna delle donne che conosco che di fronte a una affermazione del genere non reagirebbero. Male.
> Perfino mia moglie che è condiscendentissima non arriverebbe a tanto.
> Quelle che conosco io, per la maggior parte, che puliscano i cessi è già una gran roba. Spesso il cesso lo pulisce 50-50 col marito. Quando va bene, altrimenti PRETENDONO la donna delle pulizie.


Ok, va bene.
Me lo sono inventato. Cose del genere non esistono e se esistono, ma io non lo so, sono solo in situazioni di forte degrado.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche, ma perchè è un piacere fare un piacere
> secondo me non si tratta di credere di meritarsi di essere amate, ma molto semplicemente di fare cose, o anche di fare cose in più, perchè appunto è un piacere che dà benessere generale alla coppia


E lui che fa?


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tutto l'affetto ma tu fai richieste a tua moglie che sono oltre quello, che è già tanto, che si impone di fare.
> 
> Pretendere il cessò pulito con il sorriso o il sesso passionale credi che sia diverso? *È sempre aspettarsi che l'altra corrisponda ai nostri bisogni e desideri.*


ma se una fa le cose pensando che così si "meriterà" l'amore è evidente che sbaglia.
tuttavia è normale fare richieste al partner, esternare i propri bisogni ecc.
chiaro che se fai le cose perché ti senti obbligata (sia pure da un'interiorizzazione pregressa) così non va, ma questo attiene alla consapevolezza della persona più che alla coppia.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E lui che fa?


si occupa di tante altre cose con lo stesso intento, che io sappia
a dire la verità non ne abbiamo mai parlato


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma se una fa le cose pensando che così si "meriterà" l'amore è evidente che sbaglia.
> tuttavia è normale fare richieste al partner, esternare i propri bisogni ecc.
> chiaro che se fai le cose perché ti senti obbligata (sia pure da un'interiorizzazione pregressa) così non va, ma questo attiene alla consapevolezza della persona più che alla coppia.


Se voi siete tutte certe di non cascarci meglio così.
Io non ci credo.
Sai perché? Perché lo facevo perfino io, notoriamente menefreghista. E le altre non lo riconoscono neanche sotto tortura, come dimostra questa conversazione.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tutto l'affetto ma tu fai richieste a tua moglie che sono oltre quello, che è già tanto, che si impone di fare.
> 
> Pretendere il cessò pulito con il sorriso o il sesso passionale credi che sia diverso? È sempre aspettarsi che l'altra corrisponda ai nostri bisogni e desideri.


Io ho capito che qui vi siete fatti tutti l'idea che io sono una merdina vigliacca, egoista, opportunista e subdola e mia moglie è una vittima innocente della mia codarda malvagità. 
Ma, per quello che vale, io non ho preteso ne pretendo niente. Semplicemente se a letto non ci troviamo, io il sesso farlo tanto per farlo faccio a meno.
Ma mi rendo conto che con l'immagine che avete di me è inutile che stia qui a specificare più di tanto.
Se a lei il sesso passionale non interessa si fa a meno, come peraltro stiamo facendo. Io le ho parlato e detto come piacerebbe a me, a lei evidentemente non piace nello stesso modo, amen. Faccio da solo anche in quel caso.
E con i cessi, per inciso, è uguale. Se ha voglia di pulirli li pulisce altrimenti mi arrangio. Non -pretendo- da lei proprio nulla.


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazze io facevo un discorso più sottile e mi riferivo a basti che ci mettiamo da sole un po' per amore un po' perché abbiamo introiettato che dobbiamo essere brave bambine per fare contento Lui, per meritarci l'amore.
> E allora si cucina non per nutrirsi o per piacere, ma per fare piacere a lui.
> Così come la mia giovane collega che creava ogni giorno un'atmosfera da rivista da arredamento e lei era sempre perfetta, proprio senza un capello o un pelo fuori posto.
> Non sono a conoscenza se poi sia stata tradita o no, ma la questione non era questa ma quella che lei si obbligava da sola a seguire un ideale che si era autocostruito.
> E questo si può fare cucinando pranzetti raffinati, mettendo tende spumeggianti o facendo sesso da pornostar pure quando hai il mal di testa o la candida.


io ho fatto esattamente tutto questo.

con il mio ex compagno era come riempire un pozzo di san Patrizio. 

ma io non faccio testo perchè come ho scritto qui diecimila volte - alla nausea proprio - il mio era un rapporto malato fatto di meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi, e nei terribili bassi io "facevo schifo", non valevo niente, ero una pessima compagna e non meritavo nulla, anche se casa splendeva, cucinavo ogni sera un piatto diverso. avevo il fisico in forma ed ero sempre in tiro. facevo schifo uguale.

quando ho smesso di andargli appresso e di pensare che veramente non valevo e dovevo meritare, ho cominciato ad autoaffermarmi. e la storia è finita  ovviamente.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non semplifico niente, semplicemente non conosco una persona che sia una così.
> E per fare un discorso del genere converrai con me che non devi brillare ne per intelligenza, empatia o cultura..


Il mio ex aveva una cultura, una intelligenza superiore in altri settori ma l'empatia e l'intelligenza emotiva gli mancavano si... E per rispondere a Dalida non ci vuole un particolare degrado alle spalle, basta uno che sa usare e uno che permette di farsi usare... Non sono cose che nascono da un giorno al altro ma rientrano in una situazione patologica che si sviluppa negli anni... Poi spesso neanche prendi sul serio battute del genere...


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se voi siete tutte certe di non cascarci meglio così.
> Io non ci credo.
> Sai perché? Perché lo facevo perfino io, notoriamente menefreghista. E le altre non lo riconoscono neanche sotto tortura, come dimostra questa conversazione.


brunetta, personalmente metto in discussione me stessa in ogni occasione e su quasi ogni aspetto della vita, pertanto quello che dici lo prendo con la giusta considerazione, poiché ti stimo ed è una mia predisposizione.
tuttavia, non è che se una non si riconosce in questa situazione automaticamente non vuole ammetterlo a se stessa.
secondo me, per esempio, in quello che dici ci sono delle verità, ma ci sono anche elementi in evoluzione di tipo generazionale.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Io ho capito che qui vi siete fatti tutti l'idea che io sono una merdina vigliacca, egoista, opportunista e subdola e mia moglie è una vittima innocente della mia codarda malvagità.
> Ma, per quello che vale, io non ho preteso ne pretendo niente. Semplicemente se a letto non ci troviamo, io il sesso farlo tanto per farlo faccio a meno.
> Ma mi rendo conto che con l'immagine che avete di me è inutile che stia qui a specificare più di tanto.
> Se a lei il sesso passionale non interessa si fa a meno, come peraltro stiamo facendo. Io le ho parlato e detto come piacerebbe a me, a lei evidentemente non piace nello stesso modo, amen. Faccio da solo anche in quel caso.
> E con i cessi, per inciso, è uguale. Se ha voglia di pulirli li pulisce altrimenti mi arrangio. Non -pretendo- da lei proprio nulla.


Non prenderla sul personale, si sta discutendo in generale.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Io ho capito che qui vi siete fatti tutti l'idea che io sono una merdina vigliacca, egoista, opportunista e subdola e mia moglie è una vittima innocente della mia codarda malvagità.
> Ma, per quello che vale, io non ho preteso ne pretendo niente. Semplicemente se a letto non ci troviamo, io il sesso farlo tanto per farlo faccio a meno.
> Ma mi rendo conto che con l'immagine che avete di me è inutile che stia qui a specificare più di tanto.
> Se a lei il sesso passionale non interessa si fa a meno, come peraltro stiamo facendo. Io le ho parlato e detto come piacerebbe a me, a lei evidentemente non piace nello stesso modo, amen. Faccio da solo anche in quel caso.
> E con i cessi, per inciso, è uguale. Se ha voglia di pulirli li pulisce altrimenti mi arrangio. Non -pretendo- da lei proprio nulla.


Io non conosco la tua storia.
Ho parlato solo di una storia che conosco molto bene perchè sono persone a me molto vicine.
E non vengo creduta, non si crede che esistano situazioni simili che non siano nate e cresciute nel degrado. O che non abbiano come protagonista una donna debole e sottomessa.
Tu dici che se lei non vuole pulire i cessi ti arrangi, bene. Ci sono situazioni in cui si creano attriti e discussioni e litigate perchè il cesso viene pulito, ma non viene fatto col sorriso. 
E ok, sicuramente non ha nulla a che vedere con l'amore e sicuramente c'è volontà di umiliare la persona...
Purtroppo quando certe cose non si passano e non si toccano con mano è molto difficile capirle...e si danno per scontate cose che non esistono.


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non prenderla sul personale, si sta discutendo in generale.


hai ragione, tuttavia è stata tirata in ballo la sua situazione personale, quindi un po' è comprensibile.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non conosco la tua storia.
> Ho parlato solo di una storia che conosco molto bene perchè sono persone a me molto vicine.
> E non vengo creduta, non si crede che esistano situazioni simili che non siano nate e cresciute nel degrado. O che non abbiano come protagonista una donna debole e sottomessa.
> Tu dici che se lei non vuole pulire i cessi ti arrangi, bene. Ci sono situazioni in cui si creano attriti e discussioni e litigate perchè il cesso viene pulito, ma non viene fatto col sorriso.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non prenderla sul personale, si sta discutendo in generale.


'nsomma. 
L'ho notato in più di una occasione.
La mia ex amante è stata chiara, onesta e trasparente.
Mia moglie è una santa che fa l'impossibile e già pulisce i cessi col sorriso.
L'unico qui che fa schifo e non sa prendere una cazzo di posizione, l'unico in difetto sono io.
Gli altri attori si sono tutti comportati benissimo.
Che abbia i miei ben difetti non ci piove, ma passare anche per quello che sfrutta sua moglie e le fa pulire i cessi a frustate mentre si prodiga in prestazioni da pornostar non ci sto, eh..


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non conosco la tua storia.
> Ho parlato solo di una storia che conosco molto bene perchè sono persone a me molto vicine.
> *E non vengo creduta, non si crede che esistano situazioni simili che non siano nate e cresciute nel degrado. O che non abbiano come protagonista una donna debole e sottomessa.*
> Tu dici che se lei non vuole pulire i cessi ti arrangi, bene. Ci sono situazioni in cui si creano attriti e discussioni e litigate perchè il cesso viene pulito, ma non viene fatto col sorriso.
> ...


non ho detto che non ti credo, ho detto che faccio difficoltà ad immaginarmelo, a meno che non si parli di una situazione di degrado.
poi ovviamente è possibile che esistano cose così, ma per me lì non si tratta più di modelli interiorizzati di condiscendenza, ma di una situazione al limite degli abusi psicologici (che ovviamente non è detto avvengano solo in ambienti degradati).


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non ho detto che non ti credo, ho detto che faccio difficoltà ad immaginarmelo, a meno che non si parli di una situazione di degrado.
> poi ovviamente è possibile che esistano cose così, ma per me lì non si tratta più di modelli interiorizzati di condiscendenza, ma di una situazione al limite degli abusi psicologici (che ovviamente non è detto avvengano solo in ambienti degradati).


Non mi riferivo a te...
E sono d'accordo che siamo a livello di abusi psicologici che però evidentemente non vengono riconosciuti...


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se voi siete tutte certe di non cascarci meglio così.
> Io non ci credo.
> Sai perché? Perché lo facevo perfino io, notoriamente menefreghista. E le altre non lo riconoscono neanche sotto tortura, come dimostra questa conversazione.


boh io ho esordito dicendo che se si ha una casa, anche vivendo da sole si fanno un sacco di cose, quindi si tratterebbe di fare qualcosa di più, dato che si è in due (o più)
mi sembra un ragionamento che faciliti la convivenza, evitando supposizioni secondo me errate, poi dipende, tutto può essere, ma dal fatto che se una volta cucino io un piatto che piace a te, lo mangio pure io, o che il bagno lo uso anch'io, non si scappa, secondo me


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> 'nsomma.
> L'ho notato in più di una occasione.
> La mia ex amante è stata chiara, onesta e trasparente.
> Mia moglie è una santa che fa l'impossibile e già pulisce i cessi col sorriso.
> ...


Appunto non sei tu. Quindi non te la prendere.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Io ho capito che qui vi siete fatti tutti l'idea che io sono una merdina vigliacca, egoista, opportunista e subdola e mia moglie è una vittima innocente della mia codarda malvagità.
> Ma, per quello che vale, io non ho preteso ne pretendo niente. Semplicemente se a letto non ci troviamo, io il sesso farlo tanto per farlo faccio a meno.
> Ma mi rendo conto che con l'immagine che avete di me è inutile che stia qui a specificare più di tanto.
> Se a lei il sesso passionale non interessa si fa a meno, come peraltro stiamo facendo. Io le ho parlato e detto come piacerebbe a me, a lei evidentemente non piace nello stesso modo, amen. Faccio da solo anche in quel caso.
> E con i cessi, per inciso, è uguale. Se ha voglia di pulirli li pulisce altrimenti mi arrangio. Non -pretendo- da lei proprio nulla.


Mai pensato tutto questo... che sei debole e indeciso si invece...


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non conosco la tua storia.
> Ho parlato solo di una storia che conosco molto bene perchè sono persone a me molto vicine.
> E non vengo creduta, non si crede che esistano situazioni simili che non siano nate e cresciute nel degrado. O che non abbiano come protagonista una donna debole e sottomessa.
> Tu dici che se lei non vuole pulire i cessi ti arrangi, bene. Ci sono situazioni in cui si creano attriti e discussioni e litigate perchè il cesso viene pulito, ma non viene fatto col sorriso.
> ...


Più che altro per farsi dire una cosa del genere, richiede un livello di amor proprio tendente a zero.
Non mi è mai capito di conoscere persone con così poco amor proprio.
Perfino persone come mia moglie di fronte a una palese umiliazione reagiscono.
Boh.. in veneto e qui donne così non ne conosco. Magari nella tua regione ce ne sono, boh..


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Più che altro per farsi dire una cosa del genere, richiede un livello di amor proprio tendente a zero.
> Non mi è mai capito di conoscere persone con così poco amor proprio.
> Perfino persone come mia moglie di fronte a una palese umiliazione reagiscono.
> Boh.. in veneto e qui donne così non ne conosco. Magari nella tua regione ce ne sono, boh..


Ma scusami un attimo...
Tu pensi che una frase del genere passi sotto silenzio? Io non l'ho mai detto questo, ho detto che anzi è motivo di litigi e discussioni e reazioni anche forti. Quello che dico è solo che esistono uomini che hanno queste pretese e l'ho detto dopo che tu hai affermato che un uomo non ti sposa perchè vuole la cameriera.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Più che altro per farsi dire una cosa del genere, richiede un livello di amor proprio tendente a zero.
> Non mi è mai capito di conoscere persone con così poco amor proprio.
> Perfino persone come mia moglie di fronte a una palese umiliazione reagiscono.
> Boh.. in veneto e qui donne così non ne conosco. Magari nella tua regione ce ne sono, boh..



pure io vedo il desiderio di umiliare di proposito, le pulizie mi sembrano solo un pretesto come un altro
mi sembra strano che non venga percepita la volontà di umiliare, tutto qua


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma scusami un attimo...
> Tu pensi che una frase del genere passi sotto silenzio? Io non l'ho mai detto questo, ho detto che anzi è motivo di litigi e discussioni e reazioni anche forti. Quello che dico è solo che esistono uomini che hanno queste pretese e l'ho detto dopo che tu hai affermato che un uomo non ti sposa perchè vuole la cameriera.


Le prime volte non le prendi sul serio certe battute ma quando vedi che si ripetono ci litighi forte... in fondo non vuoi neanche crederci 
che ci crede veramente.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Le prime volte non le prendi sul serio certe battute ma quando vedi che si ripetono ci litighi forte... in fondo non vuoi neanche crederci
> che ci crede veramente.


Esattamente, è quello che ho visto anche io...
E' una sorta di sottile violenza all'inizio, poi esplode quando vedono che non hanno quello che dicono...


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mai pensato tutto questo... che sei debole e indeciso si invece...


Vigliacco, il termine è vigliacco.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> ho detto che anzi è motivo di litigi e discussioni e reazioni anche forti


Ah ok, allora ne convieni con me che una "battuta" del genere non va a finire bene...


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Vigliacco, il termine è vigliacco.


Vigliacco è  diverso da debole.. . In fondo rimani perché non vorresti far soffrire nessuno né tua mogli né tuo figlio secondo me...


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ah ok, allora ne convieni con me che una "battuta" del genere non va a finire bene...


Ma ripeto che non ho detto questo.


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te...
> E sono d'accordo che siamo a livello di abusi psicologici che però evidentemente non vengono riconosciuti...


io ti credo eccome Nicka. e credo anche a situazioni non di degrado.

io mi sono sentita dire cose terribili, per cui ci credo. :up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma una donna che vive da sola non pulisce e non cucina etc.? altrimenti non è indipendente etc.?:singleeye:


ma se viviamo in due ci si alterna


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io ti credo eccome Nicka. e credo anche a situazioni non di degrado.
> 
> io mi sono sentita dire cose terribili, per cui ci credo. :up:


Io sono arrivata al punto di preoccuparmi enormemente per questa persona...ma on perchè chissà cosa succedeva, proprio per la tranquillità mentale che veniva meno.


----------



## banshee (20 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono arrivata al punto di preoccuparmi enormemente per questa persona...ma on perchè chissà cosa succedeva, proprio per la tranquillità mentale che veniva meno.


eh, ci credo. e pure fortemente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Io ho capito che qui vi siete fatti tutti l'idea che io sono una merdina vigliacca, egoista, opportunista e subdola e mia moglie è una vittima innocente della mia codarda malvagità.
> Ma, per quello che vale, io non ho preteso ne pretendo niente. Semplicemente se a letto non ci troviamo, io il sesso farlo tanto per farlo faccio a meno.
> Ma mi rendo conto che con l'immagine che avete di me è inutile che stia qui a specificare più di tanto.
> Se a lei il sesso passionale non interessa si fa a meno, come peraltro stiamo facendo. Io le ho parlato e detto come piacerebbe a me, a lei evidentemente non piace nello stesso modo, amen. Faccio da solo anche in quel caso.
> E con i cessi, per inciso, è uguale. Se ha voglia di pulirli li pulisce altrimenti mi arrangio. Non -pretendo- da lei proprio nulla.


Permaloso come una biscia.

Pretendere non vuol dire chiederlo urlando con in mano una frusta. Significa avere aspettative rispetto a propri desideri. Se uno vuole il risotto e lei fa la pasta e poi lui non mangia o va al ristorante è lo stesso.
E poi io parlavo di desiderio, senso del dovere che porta ad andare incontro ad aspettative che possono anche non esistere.
Non ho mai detto che tu sia una merdina (con aspettative irrealistiche che avresti dovuto mettere a prova prima sì) semplicemente negavi che esistessero situazioni che invece per un certo verso vivi, ma non vuoi ammetterlo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> brunetta, personalmente metto in discussione me stessa in ogni occasione e su quasi ogni aspetto della vita, pertanto quello che dici lo prendo con la giusta considerazione, poiché ti stimo ed è una mia predisposizione.
> tuttavia, non è che se una non si riconosce in questa situazione automaticamente non vuole ammetterlo a se stessa.
> secondo me, per esempio, in quello che dici ci sono delle verità, ma ci sono anche elementi in evoluzione di tipo generazionale.


Mi dispiace ma le nuove generazioni sono messe peggio, convinte di essere oltre.

Basta vedere come accettano insulti che un tempo avrebbero accettato solo donne prive di risorse o come confondono l'attenzione per,uso sessuale per amore. Vedi il successo delle cinquanta sfumature.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Significa avere aspettative rispetto a propri desideri. Se uno vuole il risotto e lei fa la pasta e poi lui non mangia o va al ristorante è lo stesso.
> E poi io parlavo di desiderio, senso del dovere che porta ad andare incontro ad aspettative che possono anche non esistere.


E in tutto questo la mia colpa è..?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che tu sia una merdina (con aspettative irrealistiche che avresti dovuto mettere a prova prima sì) semplicemente negavi che esistessero situazioni che invece per un certo verso vivi, ma non vuoi ammetterlo.


Qui non ti seguo, che sensazioni negavo io?


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma le nuove generazioni sono messe peggio, convinte di essere oltre.
> 
> Basta vedere come accettano insulti che un tempo avrebbero accettato solo donne prive di risorse o come confondono l'attenzione per,uso sessuale per amore. Vedi il successo delle cinquanta sfumature.


ma io non conosco nessuna che confonda l'uso sessuale ecc. 
non capisco perché dai per scontato che le persone siano automaticamente inconsapevoli.

p.s.
le 50 sfumature le hanno comprate donne di tutte le età.
io ho letto una marea di blog e recensioni satiriche, per lo più, e non conosco nessuno che l'abbia preso seriamente o che. non mi pare un fenomeno indicativo di nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E in tutto questo la mia colpa è..?
> 
> 
> 
> Qui non ti seguo, che sensazioni negavo io?


Che palle! Non è colpa è riconoscimento di avere seguito un percorso o del fatto che esistano situazioni, senza urli e fruste, che fanno mettere spontaneamente molte donne nel ruolo di responsabile del benessere di coppia sia che sia facendo il risottino, sia pulendo il cesso, sia cercando di adeguarsi ai bisogni e desideri dell'uomo, anche sessuali.

Poi se leggete un altro forum pazienza.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che palle! Non è colpa è riconoscimento di avere seguito un percorso o del fatto che esistano situazioni, senza urli e fruste, che fanno mettere spontaneamente molte donne nel ruolo di responsabile del benessere di coppia sia che sia facendo il risottino, sia pulendo il cesso, sia cercando di adeguarsi ai bisogni e desideri dell'uomo, anche sessuali.
> 
> Poi se leggete un altro forum pazienza.


Ma non ci capiamo perché mi stai accusando di averla subdolamente manipolata imponendole desideri e aspettative mie. 
E imporle qualsivoglia è una cosa a cui sono stato e sono tutt'ora estremamente attento a non fare.
Inoltre se io le imposto silenziosamente aspettative lo ha fatto anche lei nella stessa misura. Non capisco perché il subdolo manipolatore qui sia solo io.
Cosa di cui, come già detto, sto attentissimo a non fare. In maniera fallace di sicuro, ma è per dire che non è una cosa a cui non presti estrema attenzione.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma io non conosco nessuna che confonda l'uso sessuale ecc.
> non capisco perché dai per scontato che le persone siano automaticamente inconsapevoli.
> 
> p.s.
> ...



Essere consapevoli non è automatico.
Io parlo di cose osservate di persona e lette qui.
Poi tante sanno le osservazioni che ho fatto anche in privato. Posso sbagliare perfino io, certamente, ma mi sono basata sempre non su sogni ma cose riferite dalle interessate.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non ci capiamo perché mi stai accusando di averla subdolamente manipolata imponendole desideri e aspettative mie.
> E imporle qualsivoglia è una cosa a cui sono stato e sono tutt'ora estremamente attento a non fare.
> Inoltre se io le imposto silenziosamente aspettative lo ha fatto anche lei nella stessa misura. Non capisco perché il subdolo manipolatore qui sia solo io.
> Cosa di cui, come già detto, sto attentissimo a non fare. In maniera fallace di sicuro, ma è per dire che non è una cosa a cui non presti estrema attenzione.


Subdolo e manipolatore lo dici tu.

Ripigliati.


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Essere consapevoli non è automatico.
> Io parlo di cose osservate di persona e lette qui.*
> Poi tante sanno le osservazioni che ho fatto anche in privato. Posso sbagliare perfino io, certamente, ma mi sono basata sempre non su sogni ma cose riferite dalle interessate.


sì, ma non puoi dire che questa conversazione dimostra che le donne non ammetterebbero le cose nemmeno sotto tortura, poiché risulta presuntuoso e offensivo.
poi non capisco bene nemmeno perché ti rivolgi con vari "che palle" a feather quando hai fatto esplicitamente riferimento al suo matrimonio, cioè, mi pare un modo un po' saputello di portare avanti una discussione o una teoria.
boh, comunque fai tu.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ma non puoi dire che questa conversazione dimostra che le donne non ammetterebbero le cose nemmeno sotto tortura, poiché risulta presuntuoso e offensivo.
> poi non capisco bene nemmeno perché ti rivolgi con vari "che palle" a feather quando hai fatto esplicitamente riferimento al suo matrimonio, cioè, mi pare un modo un po' saputello di portare avanti una discussione o una teoria.
> boh, comunque fai tu.


Si ma nemmeno tu e feather potete negare la realtà di certe situazioni e dire "non ci credo" oppure "succedono solo in situazioni di degrado"  solo perché non le avete vissute personalmente. ...


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si ma nemmeno tu e feather potete negare la realtà di certe situazioni e dire "non ci credo" oppure "succedono solo in situazioni di degrado"  solo perché non le avete vissute personalmente. ...


infatti non ho detto che non ci credo, ho detto che ho difficoltà ad immaginarlo e che, secondo me, a quel punto non si tratta nemmeno di semplice condiscendenza introiettata (è una mia opinione, potenzialmente sbagliatissima).
certo che può capitare.
l'ho anche chiarito in un precedente post in risposta a nicka.


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

poi certo, se uno risponde "posso sbagliare perfino io" come fosse un'eventualità limite, viene il dubbio che non sia una discussione su un'ipotesi.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Essere consapevoli non è automatico.
> Io parlo di cose osservate di persona e lette qui.
> Poi tante sanno le osservazioni che ho fatto anche in privato.* Posso sbagliare perfino io*, certamente, ma mi sono basata sempre non su sogni ma cose riferite dalle interessate.


Questa in effetti è piuttosto infelice.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa in effetti è piuttosto infelice.


ma allora? pajata: abbacchio o agnello?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> veramente anche a me sembra molto difficile da immaginare.
> o meglio, immagino una situazione di degrado generale alle spalle.


Kwoto.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma allora? pajata: abbacchio o agnello?


Macchè, vitello.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè, vitello.


ah...


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Ma ben venga che siate la maggioranza immuni da situazioni di merda e che riusciate subito a trovare la forza di liberarvi e dire un bel vaffanculo subito... Purtroppo non sono tutti così.. ..


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ah...


Madonna non sai mai un cazzo. Pulisci sti cessi col sorriso un po'. Muoviti.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma ben venga che siate la maggioranza immuni da situazioni di merda e che riusciate subito a trovare la forza di liberarvi e dire un bel vaffanculo subito... Purtroppo non sono tutti così.. ..


Mi spiace, ma se ti hanno trattata di merda la colpa anzitutto è tua. Per inciso, io valuto sempre la fonte, prima della notizia.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma se ti hanno trattata di merda la colpa anzitutto è tua. Per inciso, io valuto sempre la fonte, prima della notizia.


In che senso valuti la fonte? Cosa vuoi dire? Mi son liberata quando ho voluto... Che tu adesso mi dia le colpe non ha molto senso. E comunque caro cazzi miei.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> In che senso valuti la fonte? Cosa vuoi dire? Mi son liberata quando ho voluto... Che tu adesso mi dia le colpe non ha molto senso. E comunque caro cazzi miei.


Nel senso che valuto la fonte. Se uno/a mi dice qualcosa e questo/a è un/a palese cazzaro/a o tende ad esagerare tutto lo prendo con le molle. Non era necessariamente riferito a te.
Per il resto, ebbè sono cazzo tuoi sì. Non è che te lo do ADESSO le colpe. Cioè, è un discorso applicabile a te come ad altri. Se ti fai trattare di merda e lo sai ma non hai la forza di reagire, la colpa è TUA. Fine.


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti fai trattare di merda e lo sai ma non hai la forza di reagire, la colpa è TUA. Fine.


:up:

Vale come discorso generale.
Uomini, donne, tutti, me compreso.
E mi sembra conclusivo anche per l'argomento del thread.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che valuto la fonte. Se uno/a mi dice qualcosa e questo/a è un/a palese cazzaro/a o tende ad esagerare tutto lo prendo con le molle. Non era necessariamente riferito a te.
> Per il resto, ebbè sono cazzo tuoi sì. Non è che te lo do ADESSO le colpe. Cioè, è un discorso applicabile a te come ad altri. Se ti fai trattare di merda e lo sai ma non hai la forza di reagire, la colpa è TUA. Fine.


E a quali fonti ti riferisci? Perché qualcuno potrebbe andare in giro a raccontare roba del genere? Cioè in genere le persone raccontano balle per sembrare meglio di quello che sono e non per sentirsi dire che son dei coglioni...Poi porca zozza non ho detto che io colpe non ne avevo per cui manco capisco che cavolo me lo ribadisci a fare?


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Vale come discorso generale.
> Uomini, donne, tutti, me compreso.
> E mi sembra conclusivo anche per l'argomento del thread.


Ma conclusivo de ché? Il 3d era riguardo alla spartizione delle colpe nel caso in cui uno fosse trattato di merda? Ma il post iniziale l'avete letto?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E a quali fonti ti riferisci? Perché qualcuno potrebbe andare in giro a raccontare roba del genere? Cioè in genere le persone raccontano balle per sembrare meglio di quello che sono e non per sentirsi dire che son dei coglioni...


In genere certe persone tendono ad esagerare accadimenti/cose/fatti/situazioni per darsi un tono o perchè sono "sceme" (con il termine scemo sintetizzo tutta una serie di caratteristiche una peggio dell'altra che sommate fanno tanto svantaggio). Tipo "mio cugino mi ha detto che una volta è morto", dove magari la cosa non è accaduta a te (troppe ne hai dette/troppo estrema per attribuirtela) ma all'amico/al cugino/al conoscente o salicazzo.
Con questo non voglio dire che certe cose non accadano, ci mancherebbe. Succedono e come. Ma cazzo, ne succedono di robe a sto mondo per poter dire che è la norma o quasi. Eh. Sono situazioni allucinanti che, ripeto, spesso accadono in contesti di degrado pregresso. Perchè se ad un certo punto della tua vita ti capita una roba così (dal nulla dico) e tu te lo tieni il degrado ce l'hai nel cervello, evidentemente.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Poi porca zozza non ho detto che io colpe non ne avevo per cui manco capisco che cavolo me lo ribadisci a fare?


Perchè è vero. Cosa pensi o pensi della cosa è relativo.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In genere certe persone tendono ad esagerare accadimenti/cose/fatti/situazioni per darsi un tono o perchè sono "sceme" (con il termine scemo sintentizzo tutta una serie di caratteristiche una peggio dell'ìaltra che sommate fanno tanto svantaggio). Tipo "mio cugino mi ha detto che una volta è morto", dove magari la cosa non è accaduta a te (troppe ne hai dette/troppo estrema per attribuirtela) ma all'amico/al cugino/al conoscente o salicazzo.
> Con questo non voglio dire che certe cose non accadano, ci mancherebbe. Succedono e come. Ma cazzo, ne succedono di robe a sto mondo per poter dire che è la norma o quasi. Eh. Sono situazioni allucinanti che, ripeto, spesso accadono in contesti di degrado pregresso. Perchè se ad un certo punto della tua vita ti capita una roba così (dal nulla dico) e tu te lo tieni il degrado ce l'hai nel cervello, evidentemente.


Degrado è un termine che intendiamo in modo diverso forse... ma se ci riferiamo ai rapporti, direi nel ambito di una dipendenza affettiva piuttosto... Nel caso mio era stata una forma di dipendenza affettiva.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Degrado è un termine che intendiamo in modo diverso forse... ma se ci riferiamo ai rapporti, direi nel ambito di una dipendenza affettiva piuttosto... Nel caso mio era stata una forma di dipendenza affettiva.


Quello che è, chiamalo come ti pare. Adesso è d'uopo dare un nome specifico a tutto, allora va bene "dipendenza affettiva". E' un termine come un altro per indicare debolezza.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè è vero. Cosa pensi o pensi della cosa è relativo.


Ma che ne avevo colpe l'avrò scritto una marea di volte...Per cui ripeterlo ogni volta mi sembra ripetitivo e ridondante...Non c'è bisogno che me lo ribadisca qualcuno per capirlo sai?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma che ne avevo colpe l'avrò scritto una marea di volte...Per cui ripeterlo ogni volta mi sembra ripetitivo e ridondante...Non c'è bisogno che me lo ribadisca qualcuno per capirlo sai?


Bene. Allora qual è il punto.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che è, chiamalo come ti pare. Adesso è d'uopo dare un nome specifico a tutto, allora va bene "dipendenza affettiva". E' un termine come un altro per indicare debolezza.


Ed io sono stata debole... non mi pare di aver mai detto di essere stata una Wonderwoman....


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. Allora qual è il punto.


Eh cacchio ne so.... dimmelo tu. Tu hai iniziato col discorso delle colpe. Io avevo detto che purtroppo non siamo tutti forti....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh cacchio ne so.... dimmelo tu. Tu hai iniziato col discorso delle colpe. Io avevo detto che purtroppo non siamo tutti forti....


Il discorso è che se dico che la colpa è stata tua tu t'infastidisci. T'infastidisci perchè ti rode. Ma io non posso mica farci un cazzo. Come quel "eh, beati voi che siete immuni dalle situazioni di merda", che è una roba da mandarti a fare in culo (o a pulire i cessi col sorriso stampato, fai tu) seduta stante.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il discorso è che se dico che la colpa è stata tua tu t'infastidisci. T'infastidisci perchè ti rode. Ma io non posso mica farci un cazzo. Come quel "eh, beati voi che siete immuni dalle situazioni di merda", che è una roba da mandarti a fare in culo (o a pulire i cessi col sorriso stampato, fai tu) seduta stante.


Se mi rode di aver subito? Cazzo se mi rode... Se qualcuno è stato fortunato a non aver mai dovuto affrontare certe situazioni o ad averle stoppate per tempo perché più forte di me, beato lui... A te perché  ti rode piuttosto? Che problema hai?


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma se viviamo in due ci si alterna



dipende...dal lavoro, dal tempo, da un sacco di cose

a me i discorsi della Brunetta sembrano un modo per complicarsi l'esistenza, un tentativo di inserire a forza la gente in categorie per dimostrare la fondatezza di lamentele di matrice femminista
sul forum abbiamo letto di tutto, e secondo me la donna non ne esce come la povera massaia di giorno e la porcona di notte, consapevole o inconsapevole, ma comunque il tutto per compiacere l'uomo...o forse ho capito male (spero)


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se mi rode di aver subito? Cazzo se mi rode... Se qualcuno è stato fortunato a non aver mai dovuto affrontare certe situazioni o ad averle stoppate per tempo perché più forte di me, beato lui... A te perché ti rode piuttosto? Che problema hai?


Ma perchè cazzo se ti rode scrivi stupidate e quando scrivi stupidate mi dai ai nervi (tu come altri). Questo mi rode. Mi rode cazzo quel "eh, beati voi" quando non sai un cazzo di niente di nulla di altro. Beati voi. Ecco perchè mi rode.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè cazzo se ti rode scrivi stupidate e quando scrivi stupidate mi dai ai nervi (tu come altri). Questo mi rode. Mi rode cazzo quel "eh, beati voi" quando non sai un cazzo di niente di nulla di altro. Beati voi. Ecco perchè mi rode.


Ma hai mangiato pesante Jb?Cosa non so un cazzo di niente di nulla di altro?Io ho parlato per me.. . E il "beati voi"  che ti ha irritato? Avessi scritto "buon per voi"  t'incazzavi di meno?


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma conclusivo de ché? Il 3d era riguardo alla spartizione delle colpe nel caso in cui uno fosse trattato di merda? Ma il post iniziale l'avete letto?


A meno che uno non abbia il coltello puntato nessuno costringe un altro in un matrimonio o peggio ancora in una coppia a farsi trattare di merda.
Lo puoi fare per debolezza, per motivi economici, per ignoranza delle alternative, per problemi vari e contingenti o di lungo termine, lo puoi fare per tutti i motivi del mondo, anche perché magari ti piace crogiolarti nella convinzione di sfiga perpetua, ma chi accetta di essere trattato come tale sei tu, sono io.
A me fa tristezza anche la divisione in generi, quell'idea "non si è saputo tenere il marito" appartiene a un'Italia morta e sepolta con i frigoriferi Fiat e le tv Radiomarelli. "Porci con le ali" è stato scritto più di 30 anni fa... e siamo tutti invecchiati da allora.
Oggi non è la norma, ma l'eccezione, almeno al nord, un'espressione di questo tipo.
Ma è una mia opinione basata sulle persone che conosco, per carità.


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> dipende...dal lavoro, dal tempo, da un sacco di cose
> 
> a me i discorsi della Brunetta sembrano un modo per complicarsi l'esistenza, un tentativo di inserire a forza la gente in categorie per dimostrare la fondatezza di lamentele di matrice femminista
> sul forum abbiamo letto di tutto, e secondo me la donna non ne esce come la povera massaia di giorno e la porcona di notte, consapevole o inconsapevole, ma comunque il tutto per compiacere l'uomo...o forse ho capito male (spero)


il discorso di brunetta, in linea generale, a me ricorda l'elaborazione di un falso sé in psicoanalisi.
faccio questo poiché ho introiettato questo modello, lo riproduco nella mia coppia/famiglia e quindi: 1- sarò collusiva con quanto ritengo ci si aspetti da me e 2- otterrò ricompense emotive, quindi amore, riconoscenza e via così.
ci sono molte persone che lo fanno, ovviamente era un atteggiamento maggiormente diffuso quando i modelli familiari erano ben distinti (era il discorso generazionale che facevo) e comunque non riguarda solo le donne (qui c'era hellseven che raccontava bene come aveva impiegato la vita a fare ed essere quello che gli altri si aspettavano da lui e di quanto ciò lo avesse reso infelice).
io almeno lo avevo inteso in questo modo e ne potevamo ragionare.
estendere questo concetto ad ogni attività della persona in una dinamica di coppia, oppure dare per scontato che lo facciano tutti tacciandoli di inconsapevolezza (brunetta risponde così a chi porta esperienze diverse: "questa discussione dimostra che le donne non lo ammettono nemmeno sotto tortura") secondo me è sbagliato e denota presunzione, poiché estende il proprio vissuto a chiunque.
ho trovato anche brutto coinvolgere l'esperienza di feather.

non capisco poi perché eratò se la sia presa, qui nessuno nega che possano esserci delle orribili situazioni psicologiche e familiari a qualsiasi livello, tuttavia non trovo così offensivo mostrare sorpresa. tutto qua.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> il discorso di brunetta, in linea generale, a me ricorda l'elaborazione di un falso sé in psicoanalisi.
> faccio questo poiché ho introiettato questo modello, lo riproduco nella mia coppia/famiglia e quindi: 1- sarò collusiva con quanto ritengo ci si aspetti da me e 2- otterrò ricompense emotive, quindi amore, riconoscenza e via così.
> ci sono molte persone che lo fanno, ovviamente era un atteggiamento maggiormente diffuso quando i modelli familiari erano ben distinti (era il discorso generazionale che facevo) e comunque non riguarda solo le donne (qui c'era hellseven che raccontava bene come aveva impiegato la vita a fare ed essere quello che gli altri si aspettavano da lui e di quanto ciò lo avesse reso infelice).
> io almeno lo avevo inteso in questo modo e ne potevamo ragionare.
> ...


Ma mica me la sono presa... dove? È che non ho capito poi questo ribadire ripetutamente da Jb  le mie colpe dal momento in cui non fossero in discussione... Come non posso rispondere?Che poi se non se lvha presa Nicka a cui è stato risposto "non ci credo" da feather, figuriamoci se me la sono presa io nel resto della discussione... .


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma mica me la sono presa... dove? È che non ho capito poi questo ribadire ripetutamente da Jb  le mie colpe dal momento in cui non fossero in discussione... Come non posso rispondere?


ho avuto l'impressione che ti fossi un po' alterata, il che mi dispiaceva, ma magari è appunto solo una mia impressione.
certo, la frase sul "beati voi che avete avuto la fortuna ecc." può essere dettata da un momento di insofferenza ma, eratò, non è che uno non sappia che la vita è dura e difficile per tutti. se dico che io personalmente immagino una situazione molto degradata alle spalle di un abuso tipo "pulisci il cesso col sorriso" non significa che sono fortunata e beata o che, e sicuramente neanche joey.
tutto qui.


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma mica me la sono presa... dove? È che non ho capito poi questo ribadire ripetutamente da Jb  le mie colpe dal momento in cui non fossero in discussione... *Come non posso rispondere?Che poi se non se lvha presa Nicka a cui è stato risposto "non ci credo" da feather, figuriamoci se me la sono presa io nel resto della discussione... .*


anche brunetta ha risposto a me che non crede a quanto abbiamo detto io, o free o non so chi altro.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ma non puoi dire che questa conversazione dimostra che le donne non ammetterebbero le cose nemmeno sotto tortura, poiché risulta presuntuoso e offensivo.
> poi non capisco bene nemmeno perché ti rivolgi con vari "che palle" a feather quando hai fatto esplicitamente riferimento al suo matrimonio, cioè, mi pare un modo un po' saputello di portare avanti una discussione o una teoria.
> boh, comunque fai tu.


E certo che faccio io.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> poi certo, se uno risponde "posso sbagliare perfino io" come fosse un'eventualità limite, viene il dubbio che non sia una discussione su un'ipotesi.


Ironia questa misconosciuta.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma mica me la sono presa... dove? È che non ho capito poi questo ribadire ripetutamente da Jb  le mie colpe dal momento in cui non fossero in discussione... Come non posso rispondere?Che poi se non se lvha presa Nicka a cui è stato risposto "non ci credo" da feather, figuriamoci se me la sono presa io nel resto della discussione... .


E' che ad un certo punto sono arrivata anche a fottermene.
Di norma so quello che dico...e fregnacce di solito non ne racconto.
Che poi venga creduta o meno è diventato relativo.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho avuto l'impressione che ti fossi un po' alterata, il che mi dispiaceva, ma magari è appunto solo una mia impressione.
> certo, la frase sul "beati voi che avete avuto la fortuna ecc." può essere dettata da un momento di insofferenza ma, eratò, non è che uno non sappia che la vita è dura e difficile per tutti. se dico che io personalmente immagino una situazione molto degradata alle spalle di un abuso tipo "pulisci il cesso col sorriso" non significa che sono fortunata e beata o che, e sicuramente neanche joey.
> tutto qui.


Ok mi levo... non avevo scritto quella frase per offendere o dare fastidio o fare da maestrina.Ma se uno vuole pensare male è inutile che si diano spiegazioni... Ma per correttezza e amor del vero ti dico che intendevo esattamente ciò che ho scritto e cioè che alcuni son più forti ene escono subito e altri son più deboli e devono trovare la forza... Ciao.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> il discorso di brunetta, in linea generale, a me ricorda l'elaborazione di un falso sé in psicoanalisi.
> faccio questo poiché ho introiettato questo modello, lo riproduco nella mia coppia/famiglia e quindi: 1- sarò collusiva con quanto ritengo ci si aspetti da me e 2- otterrò ricompense emotive, quindi amore, riconoscenza e via così.
> ci sono molte persone che lo fanno, ovviamente era un atteggiamento maggiormente diffuso quando i modelli familiari erano ben distinti (era il discorso generazionale che facevo) e comunque non riguarda solo le donne (qui c'era hellseven che raccontava bene come aveva impiegato la vita a fare ed essere quello che gli altri si aspettavano da lui e di quanto ciò lo avesse reso infelice).
> io almeno lo avevo inteso in questo modo e ne potevamo ragionare.
> ...


Mah, si vanno a sfiorare note dolenti in certi casi. Piuttosto che irritarsi sarebbe meglio riflettere. Senza voler giudicare alcunché, anche perché le persone hanno tutti i diritti di risentirsi per qualcosa che le disturba.

Per quanto riguarda Brunetta, pur riconoscendole una più che cospicua forza di carattere, non posso nascondere che sia partito anche a me un giudizio fondato sulla presunzione che nasce soprattutto dal suo stile di vita e dalle sue scelte. Altresì credo che vadano rispettate le scelte di tutti, dato che penso siano il frutto di situazioni personali più che soppesate. Magari discutibili da chi ha optato per scelte diverse, ma proprio non credo discutibili perché fatte da menti biasimevoli.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> anche brunetta ha risposto a me che non crede a quanto abbiamo detto io, o free o non so chi altro.


Facciamo come al asilo : hai iniziato tu.... nooo hai iniziato tu invece


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ironia questa misconosciuta.


brunetta, non ti trovo nient'affatto ironica e anzi direi tutto l'opposto, vedi anche risposta sopra.
inoltre, se una cosa viene percepita in modo totalmente diversa anche da altre persone, a me balenerebbe il dubbio che sto sbagliando qualcosa nella mia comunicazione (ma ovviamente parlo per me).
se non è un problema per te, figurati per me.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho avuto l'impressione che ti fossi un po' alterata, il che mi dispiaceva, ma magari è appunto solo una mia impressione.
> certo, la frase sul "beati voi che avete avuto la fortuna ecc." può essere dettata da un momento di insofferenza ma, eratò, non è che uno non sappia che la vita è dura e difficile per tutti. se dico che io personalmente immagino una situazione molto degradata alle spalle di un abuso tipo "pulisci il cesso col sorriso" non significa che sono fortunata e beata o che, e sicuramente neanche joey.
> tutto qui.


ma per quello che JB ha detto a me? mi ha detto di peggio sai...lo amo lo stsso


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok mi levo... non avevo scritto quella frase per offendere o dare fastidio o fare da maestrina.Ma se uno vuole pensare male è inutile che si diano spiegazioni... Ma per correttezza e amor del vero ti dico che intendevo esattamente ciò che ho scritto e cioè che alcuni son più forti ene escono subito e altri son più deboli e devono trovare la forza... Ciao.


io ti credo, non penso per niente male di te e non vedo perché tu debba levarti.
ho detto solo che quella frase letta così poteva essere malintesa, io accetto pienamente la tua spiegazione.


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Facciamo come al asilo : hai iniziato tu.... nooo hai iniziato tu invece


no, macché. figurati.
era per dire che anche a me capita alcune volte di leggere cose cui non credo, o cui fatico a credere. capiterà anche ad altri.
poi io avevo avuto l'impressione che feather volesse intendere tipo"ma dai! stai esagerando, te lo sei inventato!", un po' come può accadere in una discussione a tu per tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma per quello che JB ha detto a me? mi ha detto di peggio sai...lo amo lo stsso


Sì, ma tu hai la coglionite in forma grave, ti ricordo.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma tu hai la coglionite in forma grave, ti ricordo.


lo so, per questo mi adori
negartelo a vita non servira a nulla, ammettilo e mettiti l anima in pace come ho fatto io.:sonar:


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, si vanno a sfiorare note dolenti in certi casi. Piuttosto che irritarsi sarebbe meglio riflettere. Senza voler giudicare alcunché, anche perché le persone hanno tutti i diritti di risentirsi per qualcosa che le disturba.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Brunetta, pur riconoscendole una più che cospicua forza di carattere, non posso nascondere che sia partito anche a me un giudizio fondato sulla presunzione che nasce soprattutto dal suo stile di vita e dalle sue scelte. Altresì credo che vadano rispettate le scelte di tutti, dato che penso siano il frutto di situazioni personali più che soppesate. Magari discutibili da chi ha optato per scelte diverse, ma proprio non credo discutibili perché fatte da menti biasimevoli.


Io ho riflettuto quando dovevo riflettere... Non mi aspetto di certo che arrivi Jb(o chiunque altro)  a darmi una mano....


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ho riflettuto quando dovevo riflettere... Non mi aspetto di certo che arrivi Jb(o chiunque altro)  a darmi una mano....


Eratò, ci si dimentica, per chi conosce la tua storia, che alla fine tu hai compiuto una scelta molto difficile. Più complicata e determinante di molte altre, quindi va da se che non hai bisogno di consigli.

Allo stesso modo tutto ciò dovrebbe renderti immune a qualsiasi giudizio e critica. Ma questi dimenticano che sei greca. 
Scherzo eh.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Eratò, ci si dimentica, per chi conosce la tua storia, che alla fine tu hai compiuto una scelta molto difficile. Più complicata e determinante di molte altre, quindi va da se che non hai bisogno di consigli.
> 
> Allo stesso modo tutto ciò dovrebbe renderti immune a qualsiasi giudizio e critica. Ma questi dimenticano che sei greca.
> Scherzo eh.


... ma che più di tutto son  permalosa


----------



## danny (20 Luglio 2015)

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...donne-poco-amata-dal-maschio-italiano/945180/


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ... ma che più di tutto son  permalosa


E' un eufemismo.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...donne-poco-amata-dal-maschio-italiano/945180/


Ma che hai sbagliato thread per caso?


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' un eufemismo.


Dici son peggio? :voodoo:


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> il discorso di brunetta, in linea generale, a me ricorda l'elaborazione di un falso sé in psicoanalisi.
> faccio questo poiché ho introiettato questo modello, lo riproduco nella mia coppia/famiglia e quindi: 1- sarò collusiva con quanto ritengo ci si aspetti da me e 2- otterrò ricompense emotive, quindi amore, riconoscenza e via così.
> ci sono molte persone che lo fanno, ovviamente era un atteggiamento maggiormente diffuso quando i modelli familiari erano ben distinti (era il discorso generazionale che facevo) e comunque non riguarda solo le donne (qui c'era hellseven che raccontava bene come aveva impiegato la vita a fare ed essere quello che gli altri si aspettavano da lui e di quanto ciò lo avesse reso infelice).
> io almeno lo avevo inteso in questo modo e ne potevamo ragionare.
> ...


ma infatti proprio sul forum, per rimanere in tema e non tirare fuori "io conosco questa e quella", mi sembra che di storie di donne di tutti i "tipi" ne abbiamo lette...insomma a me non sembra un forum di donne inconsapevoli per "amore"
boh o forse sono solo io e lo scopro oggi


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dici son peggio? :voodoo:


No no.....scherzavo.


----------



## Dalida (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti proprio sul forum, per rimanere in tema e non tirare fuori "io conosco questa e quella", mi sembra che di storie di donne di tutti i "tipi" ne abbiamo lette...insomma a me non sembra un forum di donne inconsapevoli per "amore"
> boh o forse sono solo io e lo scopro oggi


infatti anche qui non mi pare ci siano mille mila donne disposte a tutto, oppure che si sentono colpevoli ecc.
la persona che più ha parlato della condiscendenza e di ruoli introiettati era proprio un uomo, hellseven, che ho già citato.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti proprio sul forum, per rimanere in tema e non tirare fuori "io conosco questa e quella", mi sembra che di storie di donne di tutti i "tipi" ne abbiamo lette...insomma a me non sembra un forum di donne inconsapevoli per "amore"
> boh o forse sono solo io e lo scopro oggi


Volevo dirlo prima....ma mi pare che qui nessuno è fesso. Qualcos'altro semmai.


----------



## Eratò (20 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> No no.....scherzavo.


Ma non aver paura di dire la tua opinione... :dracula::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non aver paura di dire la tua opinione... :dracula::rotfl::rotfl:


:bandiera: Mi arrendo.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Volevo dirlo prima....ma mi pare che qui nessuno è fesso. Qualcos'altro semmai.



uhm...come sei ermetico!
non ho mica capito...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Lasciando perdere polemiche inutili, preciso che non solo la negazione per sé ma anche dell'esistenza diffusa di questo desiderio di compiacere che invece io vedo diffuso, ma si vede che vivo negli Emirati, mi ha fatto pensare che sia cosa difficile da riconoscere.
L'altro discorso di colpe o debolezze per me è totalmente fuori luogo.
Io invitavo a una riflessione non a processi o gare.
A me sembra del tutto naturale cercare di fare cose per fare piacere all'altro e anche che questa inclinazione naturale spesso, talvolta prende una piega diversa e non è necessario andare a spiegarlo con patologie o ambienti degradati.


----------



## feather (20 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, macché. figurati.
> era per dire che anche a me capita alcune volte di leggere cose cui non credo, o cui fatico a credere. capiterà anche ad altri.
> poi io avevo avuto l'impressione che feather volesse intendere tipo"ma dai! stai esagerando, te lo sei inventato!", un po' come può accadere in una discussione a tu per tu.


In effetti quello voleva essere il tono. 
Non era mia intenzione dare della bugiarda a Nicka. Mi spiace mi abbia letto così.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> In effetti quello voleva essere il tono.
> Non era mia intenzione dare della bugiarda a Nicka. Mi spiace mi abbia letto così.


No assolutamente, mi pare di aver risposto tranquillamente.
Ho solo riportato delle cose che conosco perchè mi sono molto vicine...ma garantisco che non ho esagerato. So che può sembrarlo eh.
Come vedi poi ho spiegato che le reazioni ci sono e sono anche forti, quindi non è un discorso buttato lì giusto per lanciare un amo.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere polemiche inutili, preciso che non solo la negazione per sé ma anche dell'esistenza diffusa di questo desiderio di compiacere che invece io vedo diffuso, ma si vede che vivo negli Emirati, mi ha fatto pensare che sia cosa difficile da riconoscere.
> L'altro discorso di colpe o debolezze per me è totalmente fuori luogo.
> Io invitavo a una riflessione non a processi o gare.
> A me sembra del tutto naturale cercare di fare cose per fare piacere all'altro e anche che questa inclinazione naturale spesso, talvolta prende una piega diversa e non è necessario andare a spiegarlo con patologie o ambienti degradati.


S vede che a sessant'anni vivi ancora di quando ne avevi venti. E già allora era una roba da darsi fuoco, fidati. Fare cose per fare piacere è un discorso, tu cazzo parli che pare temi constantemente che quarcuno ti prenda per i capelli e ti trascini a lavare i piatti a viva forza. E che coglioni, abbi pazienza. O anche no, sti cazzi.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> S vede che a sessant'anni vivi ancora di quando ne avevi venti. E già allora era una roba da darsi fuoco, fidati. Fare cose per fare piacere è un discorso, tu cazzo parli che pare temi costantemente che qualcuno ti prenda per i capelli e ti trascini a lavare i piatti a viva forza. E che coglioni, abbi pazienza. O anche no, sti cazzi.


Non hai capito un zok.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito un zok.


Chiaramente.


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma che hai sbagliato thread per caso?


No.
In quel link la giornalista presenta la figura di un uomo compiacente per "amore".


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lasciando perdere polemiche inutili, preciso che non solo la negazione per sé ma anche dell*'esistenza diffusa di questo desiderio di compiacere* che invece io vedo diffuso, ma si vede che vivo negli Emirati, mi ha fatto pensare che sia cosa difficile da riconoscere.
> L'altro discorso di colpe o debolezze per me è totalmente fuori luogo.
> Io invitavo a una riflessione non a processi o gare.
> A me sembra del tutto naturale cercare di fare cose per fare piacere all'altro e anche che questa inclinazione naturale spesso, talvolta prende una piega diversa e non è necessario andare a spiegarlo con patologie o ambienti degradati.


Ci sono bambini che quando vengono sgridati obbediscono e in seguito adottano comportamenti per non farsi più sgridare, ovvero per compiacere i genitori o l'adulto di riferimento.
Altri che si ribellano e prima di accettare devono capire. Comprendere se quello che viene detto loro gli è utile, se corrisponde a ciò che loro desiderano fare o vogliono essere.
Da adulti questi due schemi comportamentali - sintetizzando molto - si ripetono anche nelle coppie (ma pure nei gruppi, tra amici o sul lavoro). 
Compiacere significa subire? E' una violenza a noi stessi?
No, è un atteggiamento che parte da noi, e del quale magari non siamo neppure consapevoli.
Quindi è una nostra scelta. 
Si compiace per avere un premio: il sorriso della mamma o le attenzioni del compagno, ma soprattutto perché si è deboli nell'opporre quello che siamo o vogliamo noi.
L'errore di partenza è sottolinearlo solo dal punto di vista femminile, il che farebbe presupporre una maggior debolezza di questo sesso, affermazione che non può che trovare parecchi detrattori sia tra le donne che tra gli uomini.


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono bambini che quando vengono sgridati obbediscono e in seguito adottano comportamenti per non farsi più sgridare, ovvero per compiacere i genitori o l'adulto di riferimento.
> Altri che si ribellano e prima di accettare devono capire. Comprendere se quello che viene detto loro gli è utile, se corrisponde a ciò che loro desiderano fare o vogliono essere.
> Da adulti questi due schemi comportamentali - sintetizzando molto - si ripetono anche nelle coppie (ma pure nei gruppi, tra amici o sul lavoro).
> Compiacere significa subire? E' una violenza a noi stessi?
> ...


Concordo su tutto meno che sul grassetto, che mi sembra una contraddizione in termini.


----------



## danny (21 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto meno che sul grassetto, che mi sembra una contraddizione in termini.


Sì, compreso, ho scritto male in effetti : scelta inconscia, è più comprensibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma è chiaro che se ami qualcuno, entro certi limiti, più o meno ampi, tendi a compiacerlo. Perchè copiacendo lui/lei ti soddisfi tu. Ma questo è un discorso. Un altro è l'incipit di sto thread, che è vagamenente assurdo. Cioè non è che non esistono casi in cui uno è soggiogato all'altro per tante ragioni, ma non è tanto una questione di genere.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Concordo con Danny.
Però trovate dei proverbi riferiti agli uomini.
Anche la definizione di debolezza continuo a trovarla inadeguata perché a volte sono comportamenti manipolatori, consci o inconsci, analizzati ad esempio da Pinter in Servo di scena.
Proprio perché tali comportamenti sono finalizzati ad ottenere benevolenza.

Io mi riferivo a comportamenti che non vengono inizialmente riconosciuti come finalizzati non a una relazione d'amore ma a farsi carico del benessere altrui in modo quasi servile al punto da essere considerati poi strutturali e dovuti non solo nella coppia ma socialmente, partendo dalla cuciniera a cui oggi si aggiungono altre aspettative.
Ma certe affermazioni rispetto al compiacere sessualmente le ho lette solo io, infatti Ladyred non ha scritto nulla in proposito. Chiaramente quello è un caso limite, ma non tanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Danny.
> Però trovate dei proverbi riferiti agli uomini.
> Anche la definizione di debolezza continuo a trovarla inadeguata perché a volte sono comportamenti manipolatori, consci o inconsci, analizzati ad esempio da Pinter in Servo di scena.
> Proprio perché tali comportamenti sono finalizzati ad ottenere benevolenza.
> ...


Ma tu col sesso in generale hai problemi gravi. E non è la prima volta che leggo ste fregnacce Brunella. Hai i figli grandi, sessant'anni, separata, incazzata, veterofemminista e fai ragionamenti di conseguenza.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono bambini che quando vengono sgridati obbediscono e in seguito adottano comportamenti per non farsi più sgridare, ovvero per compiacere i genitori o l'adulto di riferimento.
> Altri che si ribellano e prima di accettare devono capire. Comprendere se quello che viene detto loro gli è utile, se corrisponde a ciò che loro desiderano fare o vogliono essere.
> Da adulti questi due schemi comportamentali - sintetizzando molto - si ripetono anche nelle coppie (ma pure nei gruppi, tra amici o sul lavoro).
> Compiacere significa subire? E' una violenza a noi stessi?
> ...


secondo me dimentichi che si compiace anche perchè non "costa" nulla

poi sempre secondo me c'è una grande differenza tra come mi comporto con chi amo e come mi comporto con altri...a me sembra una cosa talmente ovvia, ma forse non per tutti è così (in effetti non ci ho mai pensato)


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu col sesso in generale hai problemi gravi. E non è la prima volta che leggo ste fregnacce Brunella. Hai i figli grandi, sessant'anni, separata, incazzata, veterofemminista e fai ragionamenti di conseguenza.


Guarda che quello che asserisce che tradire è normale sei tu, ergo chi ha problemi con il sesso sei tu.

Ma non disperare, c'è sempre tempo per maturare.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che asserisce che tradire è normale sei tu, ergo chi ha problemi con il sesso sei tu.
> 
> Ma non disperare, c'è sempre tempo per maturare.


Mai detto che sia normale. Anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me dimentichi che si compiace anche perchè non "costa" nulla
> 
> poi sempre secondo me c'è una grande differenza tra come mi comporto con chi amo e come mi comporto con altri...a me sembra una cosa talmente ovvia, ma forse non per tutti è così (in effetti non ci ho mai pensato)


Non costa?
Apri gli occhi e osserva coppie decennali.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non costa?
> Apri gli occhi e osserva coppie decennali.



che si amano, o coppie e basta?
mi sembra una grande differenza


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> che si amano, o coppie e basta?
> mi sembra una grande differenza


Qualunque.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualunque.



quindi secondo te il discrimine sono i decenni passati insieme?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> quindi secondo te il discrimine sono i decenni passati insieme?


Il  discrimine, per farlo vedere a te, è osservare persone nelle quali non ci sono rischi di identificazione.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il  discrimine, per farlo vedere a te, è osservare persone nelle quali non ci sono rischi di identificazione.


ma io credo davvero che tra vivere da soli e vivere in due il lavoro casalingo in più non sia chissà che, di sicuro non è il doppio
se poi si ha la fortuna di vivere con chi si ama, invece che da soli, passa veramente in secondo piano


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma io credo davvero che tra vivere da soli e vivere in due il lavoro casalingo in più non sia chissà che, di sicuro non è il doppio
> se poi si ha la fortuna di vivere con chi si ama, invece che da soli, passa veramente in secondo piano



Ma non parlavo di suddivisione del lavoro.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non parlavo di suddivisione del lavoro.


nemmeno io, faccio (quasi) tutto io

parlavi del fatto che lo si potrebbe fare inconsapevolmente per essere "perfette" e quindi meritevoli di amore?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> nemmeno io, faccio (quasi) tutto io
> 
> parlavi del fatto che lo si potrebbe fare inconsapevolmente per essere "perfette" e quindi meritevoli di amore?


Ci siamo :up:


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci siamo :up:


ok, ma secondo me, no
secondo me occuparsi della casa è un lavoro che va organizzato bene e che ha anche un valore economico mica da ridere (basti pensare a chi ha colf e cameriere etc., e a conteggiare quanto si risparmia a far da sè)
se fosse come dici tu, mi sentirei "amabile" quando cucino e pulisco ma non quando faccio ad es. un contratto o riunioni...e invece no, mi sento "uguale", nel senso che in tutti i casi faccio quello che va fatto, cioè un lavoro con relativo risvolto economico
il discorso che fai tu secondo me serviva anni fa per appunto evidenziare che anche occuparsi della casa etc. è un lavoro di pari dignità del lavoro autonomo o dipendente, e che quindi le donne, tradizionalmente occupate in lavori casalinghi, hanno la stessa dignità e, quando hanno cominciato a lavorare anche fuori casa, hanno la necessità di non sobbarcarsi l'intero carico a casa


----------



## feather (22 Luglio 2015)

Interessante questo studio, che sembra dimostrare che i maschi meno "dotati" siano molto più ostili verso la competizione femminile. Mentre i maschi di successo sono meno preoccupati

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/07/study-online-gaming-losers-are-more-likely-to-harass-women/#p3


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok, ma secondo me, no
> secondo me occuparsi della casa è un lavoro che va organizzato bene e che ha anche un valore economico mica da ridere (basti pensare a chi ha colf e cameriere etc., e a conteggiare quanto si risparmia a far da sè)
> se fosse come dici tu, mi sentirei "amabile" quando cucino e pulisco ma non quando faccio ad es. un contratto o riunioni...e invece no, mi sento "uguale", nel senso che in tutti i casi faccio quello che va fatto, cioè un lavoro con relativo risvolto economico
> il discorso che fai tu secondo me serviva anni fa per appunto evidenziare che anche occuparsi della casa etc. è un lavoro di pari dignità del lavoro autonomo o dipendente, e che quindi le donne, tradizionalmente occupate in lavori casalinghi, hanno la stessa dignità e, quando hanno cominciato a lavorare anche fuori casa, hanno la necessità di non sobbarcarsi l'intero carico a casa


Ma io parlavo di lavoratrici e giovani.


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo di lavoratrici e giovani.


non ti seguo, parlavi di osservare coppie decennali, per capire


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non ti seguo, parlavi di osservare coppie decennali, per capire


Io sono rimasta perplessa vedendo in giovani. Poiché tu non lo vedi, per evitare proiezioni, ti ho detto di guardare chi è insieme da decenni.
Purtroppo non mi pare cosa del passato sia relativamente alla cucina o al curare la casa e, cosa degli ultimi decenni, anche sul piano sessuale.
Poi se non lo notano gli altri non mi cambia la vita.


----------



## danny (23 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...pigliati per mugliera.
> O anche "che la piasa, che la tasa, che staga a ca'"
> 
> Ancora oggi (altro che brava ragazza o bravo ragazzo) sembra che tutta la responsabilità della "riuscita" del matrimonio dipenda dalla donna.
> ...


Quando due persone si sposano (o iniziano una convivenza)  oggi dovrebbero essere abbastanza maturi da comprendere se vi è tra loro affinità sessuale (che è anche predisposizione ai cambiamenti che seguiranno nella vita matrimoniale).
E non scoprirsi improvvisamente frustrati, sia nella necessità di accondiscendere desideri che non sono propri, sia nel non ricevere soddisfazione ai propri.
Il proprio coniuge bisognerebbe tenerselo ogni giorno, ascoltandolo, capendolo, donandogli quello di cui ha bisogno in un rapporto che deve essere reciproco. 
Non sempre va così e lo sappiamo.


----------



## ologramma (23 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Quando due persone si sposano (o iniziano una convivenza)  oggi dovrebbero essere abbastanza maturi da comprendere se vi è tra loro affinità sessuale (che è anche predisposizione ai cambiamenti che seguiranno nella vita matrimoniale).
> E non scoprirsi improvvisamente frustrati, sia nella necessità di accondiscendere desideri che non sono propri, sia nel non ricevere soddisfazione ai propri.
> Il proprio coniuge bisognerebbe tenerselo ogni giorno, ascoltandolo, capendolo, donandogli quello di cui ha bisogno in un rapporto che deve essere reciproco.
> Non sempre va così e lo sappiamo.


Quoto :up:quello che dici è vero perchè la vita matrimoniale e uno scoprirsi giorno per giorno e come dice la formula nel bene e nel male, poi le cadute ci possono essere ma sono dovute sempre ad incomprensioni e poco dialogo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Quando due persone si sposano (o iniziano una convivenza)  oggi dovrebbero essere abbastanza maturi da comprendere se vi è tra loro affinità sessuale (che è anche predisposizione ai cambiamenti che seguiranno nella vita matrimoniale).
> E non scoprirsi improvvisamente frustrati, sia nella necessità di accondiscendere desideri che non sono propri, sia nel non ricevere soddisfazione ai propri.
> Il proprio coniuge bisognerebbe tenerselo ogni giorno, ascoltandolo, capendolo, donandogli quello di cui ha bisogno in un rapporto che deve essere reciproco.
> Non sempre va così e lo sappiamo.


È la reciprocità il nodo. Perché se uno ha un desiderio e l'altro no comunque uno dei due sarà frustrato o chi non lo vede soddisfatto o chi accondiscende.


----------

